# Opera news



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

More trouble at La Scala

Seeing a favourite opera at La Scala is on my bucket list but I'm put off by these horror stories.

I met someone recently who had booked flights & hotel in Milan & four tickets for the new Boccanegra with Domingo as a special birthday present for one of their party. They arrived at the opera house in their finery to be told it was cancelled due to a strike.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Review of Welsh National Opera's Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2010/jun/20/die-meistersinger-von-nurnberg


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

sospiro said:


> I met someone recently who had booked flights & hotel in Milan & four tickets for the new Boccanegra with Domingo as a special birthday present for one of their party. They arrived at the opera house in their finery to be told it was cancelled due to a strike.


Wow, what a bummer


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

What Makes a Great Soprano? As a new TV programme takes a look at what makes a great soprano, Rupert Christiansen picks the top five sopranos singing today.

Review and article


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Good grief! Bartoli singing Norma on stage!!! What next?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Very interesting article. I've just discovered Nina Stemme and she's impressive.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I've yet to hear Stemme, but she sounds interesting enough. Neither have I heard Eva-Maria Westbroek. About Fleming's acting skills...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got Stemme in Tristan and am waiting for Jenufa. Like you I've never heard Eva-Maria Westbroek but she's been getting good reviews in a recent Ring (can't remember where). Agree with him about the "idiosyncratic" comment on Bartoli. I have a kind of love hate relationship with her, but absoulutely cannot watch her - all that grimacing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting article on Domingo.

... and it seems he's to tackle Rigoletto


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Welsh National Opera's Rigoletto has received mixed reviews.

The Arts Desk

The Guardian


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interview with Ferruccio Furlanetto.

_...Why does Fiesco appeal to him? ... Fiesco suddenly has the courage to admit all the mistakes he's made in his life up to the moment he realises that not only was Boccanegra not guilty of the death of his daughter, but also that he has found his niece._



Maybe this bit was lost in translation - we are never told how or why Fiesco's daughter (Boccanegra's lover) dies but there was never any suggestion it was other than natural causes. And it's his *grand daughter* (Boccanegra's daughter) Fiesco finds.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

You are right, it was lost in translation - the Italian for grandchild and niece are the same (_nipote_), so the translator is obviously not familiar with the opera.

I kind of thought that Fiesco blames Boccanegra for Maria's death in an irrational "you seduced her so she died, sex = death and disgrace" way.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I kind of thought that Fiesco blames Boccanegra for Maria's death in an irrational "you seduced her so she died, sex = death and disgrace" way.


I've never looked at it from that angle.

I thought that Fiesco blamed himself for the death of his daughter because after she dies he asks for forgiveness _Ma che dissi!... deliro!... ah mi perdona!_ and asks Maria to pray for him _prega, Maria, per me_, but it might just mean now she's an angel that's the sort of stuff angels do.

But then when Simon discovers the corpse, Fiesco is exultant and exclaims _L'ora suonò del tuo castigo..._ & that definitely seems like a wrong avenged.

I don't know... I'll have to ask Maestro Pappano when I see him.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Sospiro's message giving the link to Rupert Christiansen's article "What Makes a Great Soprano?" inspired me to invest on Nina Stemme. The first to arrive was her studio recording of Richard Strauss (CD). After listening to that I felt disappointed, to say the least. Misquoting Despina a bit: "Di pasta simile son tutto fatto". When the finale of Capriccio was beginning to sound similar to the finale of Salome, I was seriously doubtful. The Four Last Songs didn't help any. The voice itself is admirably strong, clear and even beautiful, but where are the nuances, the expression? I mean, this sounds like mere vocal gymnastics. So, if this were my only experience of hearing Stemme, I would just wonder, why she ended up on this list in the first place.

But, as it is, I have also her Aida and Isolde, which I will deal with in the Opera on DVD thread. I have already watched Aida, and must say: don't lose your faith yet!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*Glyndebourne Don Giovanni on Medici TV - 23 July*

This will be a free live broadcast of Don Giovanni  with Gerald Finley. Then I think it will be available for 60 days (that's what usually happens).

Edit: this production got an enticing review in the Telegraph.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

I sadly report the passing of one of the greats, *Cesare Siepi*, at age 87. His 50s interpretation of Don Giovanni, thankfully captured on film, remains my favorite performance of that work. Here's a few YouTube clips, two of the Don, a third from Verdi:

*Don Giovanni Act 2 Finale, Party scene until just prior to the Commendatore entrance.*

*Don Giovanni Act 2 Finale, Commendatore.*

*Simon Boccanegra, "Il lacerato spirito"*, a 1985 concert performance.

-ToneDeaf&Senile-


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

More news of Plácido Domingo's Rigoletto.

_The BBC will broadcast the production over two nights on the weekend of 4 and 5 September, with further live music, from the proms, following the opera's opening night.
_

Sounds amazing.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> More news of Plácido Domingo's Rigoletto.
> 
> _The BBC will broadcast the production over two nights on the weekend of 4 and 5 September, with further live music, from the proms, following the opera's opening night.
> _


Interesting that Jan Younghusband is quoted in the article as saying: "It's an enormous production and totally unique." when it's exactly the same concept as the Tosca you've just bought, Annie.

I hope Plácido is not taking on too much because it's pretty demanding to do this kind of thing. But he seems to have boundless energy!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Interesting that Jan Younghusband is quoted in the article as saying: "It's an enormous production and totally unique." when it's exactly the same concept as the Tosca you've just bought, Annie.
> 
> I hope Plácido is not taking on too much because it's pretty demanding to do this kind of thing. But he seems to have boundless energy!


Yes I thought that was odd. The Tosca 'in the settings and at the times of' has been mentioned in other news stories of this Rigoletto.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Opera News:

The San Francisco Opera has scheduled a Niblung's Ring cycle for Summer 2011.
Haven't been able to discern who's singing the leads.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Antonio Pappano records Rossini's Stabat Mater.

More here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-10784659


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Antonio Pappano records Rossini's Stabat Mater.
> 
> More here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-10784659


Joyce DiDonato mentions going down to record this in her blog


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The Solti Te Kanawa Accademia

_ ...Six years ago, I was invited to visit a new summer opera school in Castiglione della Pescaia, an adorable little seaside town on a part of the Tuscan coast *mercifully unfrequented by British tourists*." _

Not any more unfortunately.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Counting down the days to the appearance of this:










first available on Amazon Germany on 17 September:

More info.

Interviews here


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I recently heard that Jean-Christophe Spinosi was one of three conductors who had applied for a position as a new conductor of the Orchestra of Brittany (? - I had to use google translate, in which the region Bretagne is translated with Great Britain....), but that there was some controversy and a petition had asked him to withdraw his application, which he did. It seems the founder of the Orchestra supported Spinosi, but I read an article where representatives from the orchestra got a word in and they were pretty harsh. I'm kind of worried that the controversy; this and the fact that he was also forced to leave the conducting engagement at La Scala not long ago, will do harm to his reputation.  From what I've seen of him he seems to have such passion for what he does and such contagious energy and enthusiasm. I can't imagine why so many people would dislike him, professionally or personally.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rigoletto with Juan Diego Flórez, Diana Damrau & Željko Lučić to be released 13th September in UK. Not sure about JDF as the duke - he's too nice YouTube.

But really looking forward to Željko Lučić's Rigoletto. I love his Macbeth.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I liked Nina Stemme a lot in her recent Tristan und Isolde which is available on DVD from Opus Arte, it's the Glyndebourne production, and she has incredible dramatic impact.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Some programme info on Rigoletto.

I'm really looking forward to it - hope we don't have a power cut.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

New giant Levine box set.....

http://www.metoperashop.org/product/detail/1080.aspx

I'm considering buying this when it comes out. I don't yet have any DVD's of the Berg operas and I want that Rosenkavalier with Kiri and the Corigliano opera with Renée.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> New giant Levine box set.....
> 
> http://www.metoperashop.org/product/detail/1080.aspx
> 
> I'm considering buying this when it comes out. I don't yet have any DVD's of the Berg operas and I want that Rosenkavier with Kiri and the Corigliano with Renée.


Well, I'm tempted too, but you can't order online outside the States. Somehow the thought of ringing up puts me off.

(Phew, credit card breathes sigh of relief)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Well, I'm tempted too, but you can't order online outside the States. Somehow the thought of ringing up puts me off.
> 
> (Phew, credit card breathes sigh of relief)


It'll probably be up for sale soon at Amazon and such also. In fact, I think I've already seen the Ariadne from that box set up for sale there.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks like there might be a live stream for Rigoletto.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Macbeth at the Vienna State Opera will be broadcast at 3 p.m. tomorrow by Radio New Zealand.

http://www.radionz.co.nz/concert

Mamascarlatti will hear Simon Keenlyside's Macbeth before I do!!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Macbeth at the Vienna State Opera will be broadcast at 3 p.m. tomorrow by Radio New Zealand.
> 
> http://www.radionz.co.nz/concert
> 
> Mamascarlatti will hear Simon Keenlyside's Macbeth before I do!!


Thanks Annie. Will try to catch some of it if I can get away from family commitments. Plans for a big walk today.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Well, I'm tempted too, but you can't order online outside the States. Somehow the thought of ringing up puts me off.
> 
> (Phew, credit card breathes sigh of relief)


As I suspected, a few weeks from now it will be for sale on Amazon.

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/classic...-archives-for-james-levine's-40th-anniversary


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Macbeth at the Vienna State Opera will be broadcast at 3 p.m. tomorrow by Radio New Zealand.
> 
> http://www.radionz.co.nz/concert
> 
> Mamascarlatti will hear Simon Keenlyside's Macbeth before I do!!


So I got home from my walk in time, plugged in, cranked up the computer - Nothing. Tried the radio (cr*ppy old mono) - nothing. Concert FM seems to have been swallowed up by the Christchurch earthquake.

Edit - just gave it another try and it's back. Will hear a couple of acts.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The amazing Werther from Paris with Jonas Kaufmann and Sophie Koch is due for release on Amazon on October 5. Not wanting to wish my life away but I CAN'T WAIT:trp:.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

As a last minute replacement, Anna Netrebko will sing Violetta for one performance in Japan.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> As a last minute replacement, Anna Netrebko will sing Violetta for one performance in Japan.


That's not fair! My Anna is not some understudy!:scold:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I love Stephen Fry. I don't feel intimidated by his intelligence & find him easy to watch, listen to & read.

Why Stephen Fry loves Wagner


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

New Zealand Opera are doing Cav and Pag, and Xerxes in 2011. OK, Cav/Pag are predictably bums-on-seats, but Handel is breakout programming for NZ. The costumes are by local flounces'n'frills designer Trelise Cooperso it should at least be pretty.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I am hyperventilating here.

Andreas Scholl is coming to NZ to do a Handel and Bach concert.

This may not seem exciting to you Europeans and Americans, but it's pretty rare to get people like that here, at the ends of the earth, in the woop-woops.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I am hyperventilating here.
> 
> Andreas Scholl is coming to NZ to do a Handel and Bach concert.
> 
> This may not seem exciting to you Europeans and Americans, but it's pretty rare to get people like that here, at the ends of the earth, in the woop-woops.


That's great news.

Did you go to Macbeth? I know you don't really like it - happy witches etc.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Did you go to Macbeth? I know you don't really like it - happy witches etc.


Well, I hate to admit it, but I didn't - Alice had forgotten and I really didn't want to spend the money on something I'm not wild about. I've already got my subs to next season though, and 4 Met in HD performances.

I saw some reviews for the Hvorostovsky Rigoletto you're going to and it seems he's doing a great job.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Well, I hate to admit it, but I didn't - Alice had forgotten and I really didn't want to spend the money on something I'm not wild about. I've already got my subs to next season though, and 4 Met in HD performances.


Sounds good.



mamascarlatti said:


> I saw some reviews for the Hvorostovsky Rigoletto you're going to and it seems he's doing a great job.


I'm collecting them, can you tell? 

... whirls about athletically on his crutches like some hideous parasitic insect ...

... his rich, dark and resonant baritone was extremely well-suited to the role, and every phrase was sung with real emotion and conviction ...

PS Happy Birthday Dmitri - 48 today & maturing nicely


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Joseph Calleja as Pinkerton*

An interesting preview & interview with Joseph, Ana María Martínez and Michael Grandage here.

JC's Pinkerton is getting some good reviews.

... tenor Joseph Calleja, who brought all the ardor and beauty of tone one could wish for to the role of Pinkerton. In fact, so sweet and alluring is the sound of his vibrato-driven voice that he made the arrogant lieutenant less despicable than he often seems...

Link

... An arrogant, self-absorbed character in the opera, Pinkerton should demonstrate overwhelmingly confidence in his singing, and Calleja is a wonder throughout. He is a dream tenor of the highest caliber ...

Link


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Move to Manchester by ROH on hold.

The proposed £100m outpost of the Royal Opera House (ROH) in Manchester is among a swathe of arts projects that have been shelved because of the arts-funding cuts announced earlier this week.

The Arts Council England's decision to reduce the funding of organisations nationwide by an initial 6.9 per cent from April 2011 has forced the ROH to admit for the first time that its plans for ROH North are "on hold"....

What a shame. I can get home same night from Manchester & it would've meant the cost of my opera going would have been cut in half.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Opera film



Not too sure about this. Sarah Brightman?

But I am encouraged by the fact that there are are now 200 opera companies in UK.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Opera film
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I think this is a valid way to make opera more popular. If this film is successful, many people will then want to see/listen to the real thing.

Wow, 200 opera companies? That's amazing!:tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> [Not too sure about this. Sarah Brightman?


Let's hope it's a non-singing part.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

sospiro said:


> Move to Manchester by ROH on hold.
> 
> The proposed £100m outpost of the Royal Opera House (ROH) in Manchester is among a swathe of arts projects that have been shelved because of the arts-funding cuts announced earlier this week.
> 
> ...


The plan always seemed worrying to me, though, because of the impact it would have on Opera North and the Lowry Theatre (who are going to have a hard enough time as it is, I imagine). The problem is whether there's a big enough audience for opera in the region. The recent Opera North productions of _Tosca_ achieved full houses, but lesser known operas are sometimes very badly attended.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Biography of Maltese tenor Paul Asciak launched.

Great clip of him singing Ch'ella mi creda in English.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Interview with Dame Kiri....


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Interview with Dame Kiri....


Thanks Gaston. Looks interesting will watch later.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

2011 Musical America Winners Announced.

Composer of the year is Thomas Adès; vocalist of the year is Simon Keenlyside.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> 2011 Musical America Winners Announced.
> 
> Composer of the year is Thomas Adès; vocalist of the year is Simon Keenlyside.


Simon totally deserves it. One of the aspects of his character I admire is his modesty and team work ethic.

Has anyone listen to Ades' The Tempest? Any opinions?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

For those who can receive BBC programmes, BBC4 are repeating the Opera Italia series with Antonio Pappano starting on Friday 19th November.

_Opera Italia

Friday 19 November
7:30pm - 8:30pm
BBC4
1/3 Beginnings

"Conductor Antonio Pappano traces the history of Italian opera, beginning by exploring the work of Monteverdi and Rossini, as well as Handel and Mozart, who were pivotal in the development of the art form. He enlists the help of singers Juan Diego Florez, Joyce DiDonato, Danielle de Niese, Sarah Connolly and Pietro Spagnoli along the way."_


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> For those who can receive BBC programmes, BBC4 are repeating the Opera Italia series with Antonio Pappano starting on Friday 19th November.
> 
> _Opera Italia_
> 
> ...


One of the things that irritates me most is the fact that even though I pay a fortune for satellite TV, the grid doesn't have BBC offers except for BBC America which only shows the kind of programming you guys think we dumb Americans will appreciate (little comedies and the such). No classical music or opera...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't want Sir Plácido to rust but the 0² Arena?

The acoustics are OK for Billy Smart's Circus but not for classical singing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Angela Gheorghiu cancels again.

Angela cancellometer - looks like lots of her fans are voting.


----------



## danslenoir (Nov 24, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Angela Gheorghiu cancels again.
> 
> Angela cancellometer - looks like lots of her fans are voting.


I read about this in the Evening Standard (London newspaper) on my way home from work yesterday

http://londonersdiary.standard.co.uk/2010/11/audience-jeers-as-gheorghiu-misses-opera.html
_
"It was the most extraordinary scene I have ever seen in an English opera house," says my mole. "A woman came out and says, sorry, but there will be no Angela Gheorghiu tonight. The audience totally erupted. I thought there was going to be a riot. People were jeering. It was like the House of Commons. I've never seen anything like it." _

:lol:


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

danslenoir said:


> I read about this in the Evening Standard (London newspaper) on my way home from work yesterday
> 
> http://londonersdiary.standard.co.uk/2010/11/audience-jeers-as-gheorghiu-misses-opera.html
> 
> ...


Oh my dear draculette we try to love you and support you.......
why are you so "cruel to be kind" to your adoring fans :lol:



Annie
That "cancellometer" taking votes on how many other performances will Gheorghiu cancel is priceless.........


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Oh my dear draculette we try to love you and support you.......
> why are you so "cruel to be kind" to your adoring fans :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! The young Draculette was a knock-out!
I may change my attitude against her.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I was there on Thursday night. It was an extraordinary sight. It definitely unhinged the singers early on. I was sitting in row n of the amphitheatre and you could hear it across the whole house and the chants of again. Will do a proper review in the right thread.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...a-players-looking-for-cleaning-jobs-1.1066392

If something similar would happen at the Met and the other big houses, tell Anna not to worry. I would like to offer her a job cleaning my house. I can't afford to pay her any money, but she can live in the guest room for free and I'll tell Renée to cook for three.

Seriously though, this ***** (choose a word that we're not allowed to use on this forum). I guess that in moments of crisis the arts are always an easy target. But I bet there will always be money to build bombs and to give to those who don't really need it, so that they can continue to buy three rolls royces a year instead of two. Oh well...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> If something similar would happen at the Met and the other big houses, tell Anna not to worry. I would like to offer her a job cleaning my house. I can't afford to pay her any money, but *she can live in the guest room* for free and I'll tell Renée to cook for three.


You clearly don't know how to treat a woman like Anna. That's why she won't accept your offer, and will rather accept mine, because in my home I'll rather give her the master bedroom. She'll just have to share the king-size bed with me.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> because in my home I'll rather give her the master bedroom. She'll just have to share the king-size bed with me.


Make sure your wife won't visit this forum to see what you're writting about.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> You clearly don't know how to treat a woman like Anna. That's why she won't accept your offer, and will rather accept mine, because in my home I'll rather give her the master bedroom. She'll just have to share the king-size bed with me.


No, you better take care of Jane Eaglen. She applied for the job I'm now offering to Anna, but I just don't have the room. There's enough room for Jane at your place with it's king-size bed though.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Make sure your wife won't visit this forum to see what you're writting about.


I believe in Soprano Poligamy. My wife will remain the senior wife, but Anna will be a welcome addition.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> No, you better take care of Jane Eaglen. She applied for the job I'm now offering to Anna, but I just don't have the room. There's enough room for Jane at your place with it's king-size bed though.


She won't survive the job interview. I'll find some reason to refrain from hiring her.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting interview with Joseph Calleja where he talks about his weight loss and his new fitness regime.

He does tend to be a bit 'heavy' so well done him for dealing with it now.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty sensible approach.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

ROH to screen 3D Carmen.

Not sure about this. You can get a DVD for the price of a ticket.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Riots at La Scala.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Sospiro, did you watch that broadcast? What did you think?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Sospiro, did you watch that broadcast? What did you think?


Sorry, no, didn't see it.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Riots at La Scala.


Awesome. I mean, where else could it happen? Street fights for art? In America people wouldn't move their fat asses to defend such things. And Italians rushed on police like hungry working class fighting for bread. Wish I could be there when it happened, wielding banner with Verdi's muzzle and sarmatian sword

Suoni la tromba, e intrepido
io pugnerò da forte,
bello è affrontar la morte
gridando libertà!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Tony Hall, Chief Executive of the Royal Opera House

Interview

Some performances are sold out almost immediately & some don't sell at all. Was ever thus & the Rigolettos and the Toscas will always subside the Anna Nicoles.

I think the prices are reasonable. Top price is about £200, La Scala about the same. Salzburg Festival top price ticket is £313  https://www.salzburgerfestspiele.at/kartenbestellung and you don't get to choose your seat.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Not really news, but I just stumbled across this useful site which features upcoming releases in the UK.http://www.newclassicalreleases.co.uk/list.aspx.

A good companion to stridonolassu's site on US DVD releases


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Not really news, but I just stumbled across this useful site which features upcoming releases in the UK.http://www.newclassicalreleases.co.uk/list.aspx.
> 
> A good companion to stridonolassu's site on US DVD releases


That's useful, especially the US DVD list. I'm buying from Amazon.com quite a bit (i.e. too much).

Not sure if this is really news but there's a great review of Verismo Arias in the Guardian.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Renée Fleming Appointed to Creative Consultant Position at Lyric Opera of Chicago*

http://www.operanews.com/operanews/templates/content.aspx?id=17931


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> *Renée Fleming Appointed to Creative Consultant Position at Lyric Opera of Chicago*
> 
> http://www.operanews.com/operanews/templates/content.aspx?id=17931


Oh well, they have figured that she is no vocal and looks competition to my Anna so they want her in some sort of administrative position where she can sit behind a desk.:devil:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Oh well, they have figured that she is no vocal and looks competition to my Anna so they want her in some sort of administrative position where she can sit behind a desk.:devil:


How can you be so cruel towards the classiest lady in opera? :scold::scold::scold::scold:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm never cruel towards Anna Netrebko, the classiest lady in opera.

Nah, just kidding. You know that I love Renée almost as much as I love Anna, Miah, Isabel, and Patricia. And I do acknowledge that she is much classier than Anna, who can look a little... mmm.... (I won't call my Anna ****ty)... a little "too sexy" at times.

If I could have a polygamous family, my beloved wife would be the senior wife, Renée would be the junior wife, and Anna and the others would be the sophomore wives...:lol:

The freshman wife could be this new delicious girl that had her Met debut recently when she unexpectedly had to step up and be Olympia, what's her name again? Quite cute and sexy young woman!!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's the time of year for lists.

Top 10 in opera 2010 according to Rupert Christiansen.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Another list - Hidden gems of 2010.

The opera DVDs couldn't really be described as 'hidden gems' to opera fans and to some fans not even 'gems'.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Another list - Hidden gems of 2010.


At least Domingo's Boccanegra and Garanca's Carmen have not gone unnoticed here! So much for hidden...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Herkku said:


> At least Domingo's Boccanegra and Garanca's Carmen have not gone unnoticed here! So much for hidden...










guilty as charged


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

*New Bayreuth Ring in 2013 directed by Wim Wenders*

I got this from another site:

_"Selon le site Festspiele.de, le cinéaste Wim Wenders pourrait être le prochain metteur en scène du Ring de Bayreuth en 2013, année du bicentenaire de la naissance de Wagner.Des négociations sont en cours. Kirill Petrenko ayant été déjà choisi comme chef d'orchestre, le tandem avec l'auteur de "Alice dans les villes" et de "Paris,Texas" aurait, s'il se confirme, de quoi séduire. Encore qu'on ne sache jamais ce qu'un cinéaste peut faire d'une telle opportunité (cf. Le renoncement de Lars von Trier pour le précédent Ring bayreuthien), il serait permis d'espérer qu'un point de vue nouveau soit porté non seulement sur l'oeuvre, mais aussi sur une mise en scène peut-être débarassée des tics et autres lieux communs du Regietheater..."_

" According to the site Festspiele.de, filmmaker Wim Wenders could be the next director of the Bayreuth Ring in 2013, the bicentenary of the birth of Wagner. Negotiations are ongoing. Kirill Petrenko has already been chosen as conductor. The tandem with the author of "Alice in the Cities" and "Paris, Texas" would, if confirmed, is appealing. Still we never know what a filmmaker can do with such an opportunity (cf. the renunciation of Lars von Trier for the previous bayreuthien Ring). It is hoped that a fresh perspective be focused not only on the work, but also on a staging perhaps freed of ticks and other commonplaces of Regietheater ... "

I'm kind of glad that Lars von Trier has declined to accept. Wim Wenders may be a little tamer.

Opinions?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Quichotte rehearsals underway at Seattle Opera and some of the cast visited their co-stars.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

That is so cute.

And incidentally, more music I think I need to explore.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Draculette has just confirmed that she and Jonas Kaufmann will record "Aida" with Tony Pappano for EMI:

http://www.qobus.com/info/MAGAZINE-ACTUALITES/RENCONTRES/Angela-Gheorghiu

I'm not certain how well suited she will be to the role of the Ethiopian princess (though I liked both Freni and Ricciarelli in this part), but I can't wait to hear Jonas' Radames!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> Draculette has just confirmed that she and Jonas Kaufmann will record "Aida" with Tony Pappano for EMI:
> 
> http://www.qobus.com/info/MAGAZINE-ACTUALITES/RENCONTRES/Angela-Gheorghiu
> 
> I'm not certain how well suited she will be to the role of the Ethiopian princess (though I liked both Freni and Ricciarelli in this part), but I can't wait to hear Jonas' Radames!


The link didn't work for me. I assume it's a CD, right? Not a DVD?


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

MAuer said:


> Draculette has just confirmed that she and Jonas Kaufmann will record "Aida" with Tony Pappano for EMI:
> 
> http://www.qobus.com/info/MAGAZINE-ACTUALITES/RENCONTRES/Angela-Gheorghiu
> 
> I'm not certain how well suited she will be to the role of the Ethiopian princess (though I liked both Freni and Ricciarelli in this part), but I can't wait to hear Jonas' Radames!


Not sure that this will be a great idea. Draculette doesn't strike me as an Aida, plus I bet she never does it in the theatre as her voice is too small. Kaufmann could be interesting as Radamees. It will be interesting to see how the minor roles are cast. My eyebrows were slightly raised with Pappano conducting seeing that he has not gone near it since the Robert Wilson production got bombed out of town eight years ago. A new production was out last year and a revival due very soon at Covent Garden and he has not conducted.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

ROH future seasons

Rumours only


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> ROH future seasons
> 
> Rumours only


We definitely do the round of the same blogs - saw this last night and wondered about posting it.

There looks to be some interesting things.

I'd definitely go for Don Giovanni with that cast of guys (oh the beauty, even Don Ottavio is hot), Les Troyens, Manon... I see our own Kiwi Simon O'Neill is the London tenor of choice for Wagner these days.

What are your thoughts? Vespri?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> We definitely do the round of the same blogs - saw this last night and wondered about posting it.
> 
> There looks to be some interesting things.
> 
> ...


Yes definitely Vespri. Possibly Faust with Dima & Troyens (is this the same production as you guys' favourite?)


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

sospiro said:


> ROH future seasons
> 
> Rumours only


Thanks for posting this. Vespri with Herheim directing will most likely upset conservatives. I'm not actually sure if the ROH have ever put this piece on.

Il Trittico with Richard Jones should be great and so will Les Troyens.

However of course I now have to start saving for the Ring now I have a provisional time it will be Ring no 3 for me.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, this will be a studio CD recording -- like the EMI "Madama Butterfly" with Draculette, Kaufmann, and Pappano.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Met's 2011.2012 season.

Some interesting stuff. Looks like Joseph Calleja is in the second run of Faust.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Write up of Joan Sutherland memorial service.

_ ...Two examples of Dame Joan's singing were played for all to hear. First up was her breathtaking "Let the bright seraphim" from Handel's Samson (taken from her seminal album: The Art of the Prima Donna), which was astonishing when heard rocketing around the Abbey. _

That must have been amazing to hear.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> We definitely do the round of the same blogs - saw this last night and wondered about posting it.
> 
> There looks to be some interesting things.
> 
> ...


I have heard O'Neil on three occasions and each time I have been impressed. He says on his website that he is singing siegmund in the Ring. Its funny that. I have heard on the rumour mill who are playing most of the main characters except Siegfried. Sarah Connnolly I understand is Fricka, Susan Bullock is Brunnhilde and Terfel is Wotan.

Is Alma making the trip to the Met to see the start of the Tudor Queen trilogy? I will definitely catch that when it hits London.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jflatter said:


> Is Alma making the trip to the Met to see the start of the Tudor Queen trilogy? I will definitely catch that when it hits London.


Good idea. I'll look into it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

OpusArte is screening Macbeth

Not sure this will be released on DVD because a Phyllida Lloyd production is already released but with a different cast


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> OpusArte is screening Macbeth
> 
> Not sure this will be released on DVD because a Phyllida Lloyd production is already released but with a different cast


Not in any cinema near me.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Not in any cinema near me.


Nor me.. I'm very sad.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Nor me.. I'm very sad.


Natalie, what time is it in New Zealand?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Not in any cinema near me.


You might not be missing much. This isn't good - hope he's in better voice in May.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> You might not be missing much. This isn't good - hope he's in better voice in May.


Indeed, I've seen him in better shape. Maybe he had a sore throat or something.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Natalie, what time is it in New Zealand?


We're six hours before New York, so 1.05pm as I write this, but it's monday here.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> We're six hours before New York, so 1.05pm as I write this, but it's monday here.


Wow. This is mind-boggling, isn't it? Even though the Internet has been around for years, I'm still amazed at this instantaneous communication with the other side of the planet.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Wow. This is mind-boggling, isn't it? Even though the Internet has been around for years, I'm still amazed at this instantaneous communication with the other side of the planet.


Well all I can say is thank goodness because most people here want to talk about house prices and sport.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Just found out that Decca plans to release a DVD of the Zürich Opera production of "_Tosca_" with Emily Magee and the Jonas! This is one of those "play within a play" staging concepts, wherein Magee is portraying a prima donna who is singing the role of Tosca . . . you get the idea. The video is supposed to be released on 1 April, and since His Kaufmann-ness will be in the U.S. at that time, I'm hoping those of us on the western side of the pond will for once have access to a new recording at about the same time those in Europe do. (We're STILL waiting for the "Verismo Arias" CD -- which has been available in Europe since last Fall -- to be released in North America. My frustration over such practices is, however, a subject for a separate thread.)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> Just found out that Decca plans to release a DVD of the Zürich Opera production of "_Tosca_" with Emily Magee and the Jonas! This is one of those "play within a play" staging concepts, wherein Magee is portraying a prima donna who is singing the role of Tosca . . . you get the idea. The video is supposed to be released on 1 April, and since His Kaufmann-ness will be in the U.S. at that time, I'm hoping those of us on the western side of the pond will for once have access to a new recording at about the same time those in Europe do. (We're STILL waiting for the "Verismo Arias" CD -- which has been available in Europe since last Fall -- to be released in North America. My frustration over such practices is, however, a subject for a separate thread.)


Look, you can buy imports from overseas, often at similar or even lower prices (even when shipping is factored in). Delivery is relatively fast. CDs of course will play the same way, but for those DVDs with European area code, just buy a cheap region-free DVD player for some 60 bucks or get one of your computers readjusted to the European area code. Like, you can get an out-of-commission old laptop code-adjusted (you can do it six times) and just use it as a DVD player with an external monitor cable and RCA audio cables plugged into your TV.

I've bought for some 60 bucks a region free DVD from Amazon.com (it is actually a good quality product, and you can even find cheaper refurbished ones - I've seen them for as low as $45 refurbished and $30 used) and from time to time I order from the UK version of Amazon or their market vendors, and have had no major problem so far (except for a Barenboim Ring that never arrived, but they sent a second copy for free which did arrive safely).

Another option is to hack into your own DVD player and change the programming to region free (zero instead of one). Many models can have it done (not all, that's why I bought a second one) and if your model is one of those, you can find instructions telling you how to do it on the Internet.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

One caveat: delivery times from overseas to USA can be wildly variable. I've had shipments arrive within 6 days of dispatch and others take 7 weeks. 

I also have an all region DVD player, but most newer release DVDs I have are encoded for any region.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Rangstrom said:


> One caveat: delivery times from overseas to USA can be wildly variable. I've had shipments arrive within 6 days of dispatch and others take 7 weeks.


Hey, some delayed gratification is good too.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Just seen this on ROH site



> PLEASE NOTE: Tosca 14 and 17 July
> 
> We would like Friends to know that these two performances of Tosca with Angela Gheorghiu and Bryn Terfel are due to be filmed, to come out on DVD later this year. Due to the limited number of performances with this cast and the presence of the cameras, please be aware tickets are likely to be very limited.


These are the two with "El Guapo" as Mario. Probably means I won't get a ticket.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Just seen this on ROH site
> 
> These are the two with "El Guapo" as Mario. Probably means I won't get a ticket.


Don't worry, there will be no performance since Draculette will cancel at the last minute.:devil:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Just seen this on ROH site
> 
> These are the two with "El Guapo" as Mario. Probably means I won't get a ticket.


Oh well I'm prepared to put up with Draculette as Tosca for the sake of having Jonas "El Guapo" and Terfel "Il Meatloaf" in the cast!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh well I'm prepared to put up with Draculette as Tosca for the sake of having Jonas "El Guapo" and Terfel "Il Meatloaf" in the cast!


:lol:

You took the words right out of my mouth ... and
Two out of three ain't bad


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to admit that if I don't get ticket for either of those performances I will be cheesed off as it is about the only thing worth seeing in the summer at Covent Garden, unless you want to take a chance on Heppner in Grimes.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Awwriigghhhht!!!

Boy, I know where some of my "disposable income" will be headed this year:
- The aforementioned "_Tosca_"
- The other "_Tosca_" from Zürich Opera with el Guapo and Emily Magee
- Decca's CD recording of "_Fidelio_" from the 2010 Lucerne Festival with el Guapo and Nina Stemme
- EMI's eventual recording of "_Aida_" with el Guapo and Draculette

Wouldn't it be great if Decca would issue a DVD of the recent ROH production of "_Adriana Lecouvreur_" with el Guapo and Draculette?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

MAuer said:


> Awwriigghhhht!!!
> 
> Boy, I know where some of my "disposable income" will be headed this year:
> - The aforementioned "_Tosca_"
> ...


My bet is that it was filmed for that purpose. Hope this is not just wishful thinking. After all the Adriana market is not exactly flooded with lovely modern productions.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Seattle Opera are putting on Don Quichotte with John Relyea, one of my favourite hunks, in the lead role. It's going to be live streamed on 5th March via KING FM and I intend to listen live. 3.30 am UK time 

I didn't know it at all so got this to do some homework. I really like it & will review it properly on the 'Opera on CD' thread.










An opening night review.

Speight Jenkins who is the director, hosts a free Q&A after each performance. The opera company seem to be very good at making themselves accessible.

Listen here to the Q&A. Knowing a bit more about the opera I found it really interesting. Can't agree with Mr. Jenkins opinion on Werther though and surprised at his opinion of Thaïs (Don't know it so don't know if he's right but surprised he said it) but the replies concerning the animals are funny and I love what he says about John.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice interview with Diana Damrau in Opera News.

She seems to have her own nickname "La Virtuosa".


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Nice interview with Diana Damrau in Opera News.
> 
> She seems to have her own nickname "La Virtuosa".


Interesting. Similar to Almaviva's mission here, Damrau's biggest fan on YT and Facebook took a vote on FB and is/was attempting to popularize "La Luminosa" for Damrau. Guess it didn't catch on.

e: just finished reading, what a charming interview. You can tell she's living her dream and is completely thrilled about it. Really looking forward to seeing her in Le Comte Ory via Live in HD.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

rgz said:


> Interesting. Similar to Almaviva's mission here, Damrau's biggest fan on YT and Facebook took a vote on FB and is/was attempting to popularize "La Luminosa" for Damrau. Guess it didn't catch on.
> 
> e: just finished reading, what a charming interview. You can tell she's living her dream and is completely thrilled about it. Really looking forward to seeing her in Le Comte Ory via Live in HD.


I don't think I dare try to get word to el Gua -- I mean Jonas Kaufmann -- that we've dubbed him el Guapo. The boy seems to be a tad sensitive about references to his appearance (rather than his voice).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

MAuer said:


> I don't think I dare try to get word to el Gua -- I mean Jonas Kaufmann -- that we've dubbed him el Guapo. The boy seems to be a tad sensitive about references to his appearance (rather than his voice).


Yes, but "El Cantante Inteligente" doesn't really have the same ring, does it?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Nice interview with Diana Damrau in Opera News.
> 
> She seems to have her own nickname "La Virtuosa".


Oops, sorry Natalie, I hit the edit button instead of reply and now your post has a "last edited by Almaviva" which gives the impression that I edited out something you said - not the case, just my mistake. Still trying to get used to the new toys. P.S. - Fixed, I added a line explaining the mistake so that your reputation remains stellar.

But anyway, what I wanted to say was:

I don't want a virtuous woman. I prefer a sinner like Anna Netrebko.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> I don't think I dare try to get word to el Gua -- I mean Jonas Kaufmann -- that we've dubbed him el Guapo. The boy seems to be a tad sensitive about references to his appearance (rather than his voice).


OK.

If I get a ticket for Tosca might I get the full force of the Kaufmann scowl if I yell BRAVO EL GUAPO!!! ?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Oops, sorry Natalie, I hit the edit button instead of reply. Still trying to get used to the new toys.


 I was a tad worried then. I thought what could Natalie possibly have said that needed _editing_ by a moderator



Almaviva said:


> But anyway, what I wanted to say was:
> 
> I don't want a virtuous woman. I prefer a sinner like Anna Netrebko.


All this power is affecting your marbles


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> OK.
> 
> If I get a ticket for Tosca might I get the full force of the Kaufmann scowl if I yell BRAVO EL GUAPO!!! ?


I say go for it. We don't know if his Spanish is as good as his English/French/Italian.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I was a tad worried then. I thought what could Natalie possibly have said that needed _editing_ by a moderator


I once got edited for referring to another forum and it's scarred me for life.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> OK.
> 
> If I get a ticket for Tosca might I get the full force of the Kaufmann scowl if I yell BRAVO EL GUAPO!!! ?


See how nasty these hairy, non-squeezable guys are? I'm planning to attend in person Anna Bolena at the Met next season, and I'm sure that when I yell BRAVA LA BELLISSIMA, Anna will smile and thank me instead of barking and scowling like your Herr Kaufmann!

If it shows on Met in HD, pay attention to the curtain calls. I *do* intend to yell it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I say go for it. We don't know if his Spanish is as good as his English/French/Italian.


But if I'm too loud they'll probably edit it out of the DVD.

ROH must be feeling twitchy. They put on lots of performances of Tosca with a 'B' team and book the 'A' team for two performances only, especially to film them. I expect they thought, surely if she's only has to do two, she can't cancel.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I once got edited for referring to another forum and it's scarred me for life.


Yep. The new DSM-V about to be released by the American Psychiatric Association will have an entry called Edit-induced Post-traumatic Stress Disorder, Talk Classical variant.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> But if I'm too loud they'll probably edit it out of the DVD.


The Met should better not edit out my BRAVA LA BELLISSIMA! Or else!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I was a tad worried then. I thought what could Natalie possibly have said that needed _editing_ by a moderator


You didn't know? Natalie is wild! If not for me (I keep reining her in), she'd have been expelled a long time ago!

Just kidding, of course.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> But if I'm too loud they'll probably edit it out of the DVD.
> 
> ROH must be feeling twitchy. They put on lots of performances of Tosca with a 'B' team and book the 'A' team for two performances only, especially to film them. I expect they thought, surely if she's only has to do two, she can't cancel.


Have you got tickets?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> You didn't know? Natalie is wild! If not for me (I keep reining her in), she'd have been expelled a long time ago!
> 
> Just kidding, of course.


I know a bit about the exclusion process so if you need some advice... 



> *Removing pupils from a school site*
> 
> A pupil may be required to leave the school site, namely where:
> 
> There is sufficient evidence that a pupil has committed a disciplinary offence and if allowing the pupil to remain in school would seriously harm the education or welfare of the pupil or others in the school. In these circumstances the pupil may be excluded from school for a fixed period or permanently. This guidance specifies procedures for exclusion...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

For those in the UK there's a documentary on Maria Callas on BBC4 7:30 - 9:00.



> Documentary about the life of Maria Callas, one of the 20th century's most controversial opera singers. The film shows how the Greek-born performer was betrayed by those closest to her, how her marriage broke down and how she died at the age of 53 virtually penniless. Directed by Tony Palmer


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

sospiro said:


> ROH must be feeling twitchy. They put on lots of performances of Tosca with a 'B' team and book the 'A' team for two performances only, especially to film them. I expect they thought, surely if she's only has to do two, she can't cancel.


Just as long as they keep el Guapo . . .


----------



## Hariclea (Mar 3, 2011)

*Adriana ROH*

Except for two performances i think all of the ones in ROH were filmed, i mean the Adriana. I read in an interview AG gave that she had already seen a cut of what will be the future DVD so my guess is it will be out fairly soon as well. Unsure though if at decca or EMI, AG and Tony are at Decca, El G... ;-))) JK is at Decca. It will be interesting to see who got the rights. Then again it could come out at Opus Arte under ROH wing, whichever it will be with us soon, the ROH doesn't take ages to come up with the DVDs and that is good  I was wondering who will be the Principessa, my guess is they went for Borodina ... from a stage presence not my favourite of the two.

But it will be wonderful to see all those details of the production from closer up 

As to the Tosca, booking is as follows, UK times

09-Mar-11 (Wed) Friends Opera online, phones & postal opens (from 8am)
General Booking: 05.04 10AM

And maybe, just in case ;-) Martina Serafin will still be available, although the last 2 Toscas are 2 weeks after her last one, but one can only hope... She actually sang some of the Toscas when JK first sang Cavaradossi at the ROH in 2008 (sighhh.... breathtaking!) and they had wonderful chemistry on stage, i only missed Bryn.. 
By the way the ROH also always sells 67 tickets on the day of the performance and there usually are also ruturns now and then that are up for resale, so all hope is not yet lost


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hariclea said:


> Except for two performances i think all of the ones in ROH were filmed, i mean the Adriana. I read in an interview AG gave that she had already seen a cut of what will be the future DVD so my guess is it will be out fairly soon as well. Unsure though if at Decca or EMI, AG and Tony are at Decca, El G... ;-))) JK is at Decca. It will be interesting to see who got the rights. Then again it could come out at Opus Arte under ROH wing, whichever it will be with us soon, the ROH doesn't take ages to come up with the DVDs and that is good  I was wondering who will be the Principessa, my guess is they went for Borodina ... from a stage presence not my favourite of the two.
> 
> But it will be wonderful to see all those details of the production from closer up
> 
> ...


:trp: Another opera fan! Hello Hariclea and welcome to the forum.

You make some very pertinent comments on the 'label' - I'd not thought of the possible conflict and thanks for all the info on ROH.

You've obviously been reading through some of the threads JK = El G.... :lol: Hope you take the time to explore sub-forum on DVDs and vote if you can in our project.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds as though the Met has reached the end of their tether with Gheorghiu.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Sounds as though the Met has reached the end of their tether with Gheorghiu.


I don't blame them. I remember reading about the reaction (I think jflatter was there) at ROH when she cancelled Adriana Lecouvreur. It must have been difficult for other cast members - I wonder what they really think when they learn they're teamed up with her?

Bad for the reputation of the opera house as well.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

More Millie & Desperado _tails_

I wouldn't mind bedding down in the hay & listening to John Relyea


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Sounds as though the Met has reached the end of their tether with Gheorghiu.


Why, how surprising. 

I don't really get why she has continued being cast for so long. Any other opera singer would have major big-time trouble getting work just about anywhere after just half as many cancellations as Draculette.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Why, how surprising.
> 
> I don't really get why she has continued being cast for so long. Any other opera singer would have major big-time trouble getting work just about anywhere after just half as many cancellations as Draculette.


Some fans on the blogs fall for it and continue tp love and forgive her:

This was my comment on a blog on the withdrawal from R & J:



> How can she know she is ill on 26 March?
> Honestly why anyone continues to employ that woman beats me. I would actively avoid buying a ticket for an opera with her in it knowing she WILL cancel.


And this was a reply



> @MamaScarlatti - you do know that singers have other body parts aside from their vocal chords?
> And yes, I am aware of her track record, but being that this is announced so early, and if she really is ill, well, then I am worried.


That's why they have kept booking her, because there are still people who are deluded enough to think she will be singing on the night they have purchased their no doubt over-priced and over-hyped ticket.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> More Millie & Desperado _tails_


On the production of Il Ritorno D'Ulisse in Patria that I watched recently, they brought a [email protected]@dy great eagle on stage. I was sure it was going to freak and things would get nasty.



sospiro said:


> I wouldn't mind bedding down in the hay & listening to John Relyea


Fans self vigorously!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Sure, Draculette has other body parts than her vocal chords. We all do. But when she has canceled so many times as she has, I don't get how her fans put up with it. If I had bought a ticket to specifically see her, or any other opera singer, I would be livid if they just cancel a few weeks or days before I was going. 
Sure, I can handle the occasional illness, but if Angela Gheorghiu has been sick or having vocal issues for the past two years or so, I don't get why she is still being cast or even singing.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> *Sure, Draculette has other body parts* than her vocal chords. We all do. But when she has canceled so many times as she has, *I don't get how her fans put up with it*. If I had bought a ticket to specifically see her, or any other opera singer, I would be livid if they just cancel a few weeks or days before I was going.
> Sure, I can handle the occasional illness, but if Angela Gheorghiu has been sick or having vocal issues for the past two years or so, *I don't get why she is still being cast* or even singing.


Maybe it's because her other body parts are still yummy.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Maybe it's because her other body parts are still yummy.


Oh you.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aksel said:


> Sure, Draculette has other body parts than her vocal chords. We all do. But when she has canceled so many times as she has, I don't get how her fans put up with it. If I had bought a ticket to specifically see her, or any other opera singer, I would be livid if they just cancel a few weeks or days before I was going.
> Sure, I can handle the occasional illness, but if Angela Gheorghiu has been sick or having vocal issues for the past two years or so, I don't get why she is still being cast or even singing.


Well, she's a star and thus sells a lot of tickets which explains why some are still willing to take the risk of booking her. I think that by now many are fed up with her though. She should take a break. Do whatever it is that makes her happy in her life away from opera and see if her desire to sing comes back. If not it's better to give it up than to continue disappointing her fans.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interview with Antonio Pappano.

I like what's coming up at ROH. And I'll definitely get the Pergolesi's Stabat Mater with Anna Netrebko La Bellissima.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice, nice! I just got her Rossini's Stabat Mater.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm sure if Almaviva lived in London he would be delighted at this news!:devil:

http://www.roh.org.uk/uploadedFiles/Press_and_Media/Press_Releases/DIRECTOROFOPERA2011.pdf

Kasper Bech Holten of Copenhagen Ring fame is to become the director of the Royal Opera.

I know I am...


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Gergiev is stretched too thin, called in sick for the METs _Boris Gudonov_.

Most worrisome: Levine's health continues to tumble. Cancelled his leadership of the BSO; called in sick at the MET; might miss the rest of the season--(supposed to do _Rhine Gold_ and _Wozzeck_ next month).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jflatter said:


> I'm sure if Almaviva lived in London he would be delighted at this news!:devil:
> 
> http://www.roh.org.uk/uploadedFiles/Press_and_Media/Press_Releases/DIRECTOROFOPERA2011.pdf
> 
> ...


You guys are doomed. Doomed, I'm telling you. You'll have your operas all tampered with.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Tomorrow's MET live broadcast: Donizetti's _Lucia di Lammermoor_.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Tomorrow's MET live broadcast: Donizetti's _Lucia di Lammermoor_.


No excuse to miss this. Calleja and Tezier for the ladies, the adorable Ms. Dessay for the gents, and fabulous singing by the entire cast.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Tomorrow's MET live broadcast: Donizetti's _Lucia di Lammermoor_.


I think I'll be busy with a Norma from Warsaw just about then.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> No excuse to miss this. Calleja and Tezier for the ladies, the adorable Ms. Dessay for the gents, and fabulous singing by the entire cast.


I don't think I should attend this broadcast. What if I like it more than I liked Anna's???


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going in April.

I'm looking forward to Natalie and Joseph but I'll really miss Mariusz!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I don't think I should attend this broadcast. What if I like it more than I liked Anna's???


May I refer you to Isaiah 35:5? 

e: All joking aside, I do like Netrebko ... I just think I'd like her better if she were more consistent in choosing roles best suited for her voice and stop trying to sing coloratura.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> May I refer you to Isaiah 35:5?


Funny! :lol: :tiphat: :trp:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

rgz said:


> All joking aside, I do like Netrebko ... I just think I'd like her better if she were more consistent in choosing roles best suited for her voice and stop trying to sing coloratura.


The combination of her charisma, acting ability and singing - that maybe doesn't reach the dizzying heights of virtuosity of a Callas, Sills, Sutherland, DiDonato, Dessay or other specialists, but is still way above decent in my opinion - makes her performances in coloratura roles an ejoyable experience for me. I only hope that she won't harm her voice by singing this repertoire.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

While I think she has a wonderful voice, her limited agility is to the detriment of some arias in my opinion.
Compare how she handles the cadenza in Caro Nome compared to, say, Diana Damrau











I feel she's doing herself a disservice, given her ample gifts in other areas (both vocally and, of course, otherwise  ). Of course, if singing these roles is satisfying for her then by all means she should continue -- I'm just a guy on the internet  I'm a fan of her voice, I just a bigger fan of her as a performer in lyric roles.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I love her disc with Russian arias where she sings music of Glinka, Rimsky-Korsakov, Prokofiev and such. I would love to see her explore that repertoire further, but I don't know if the Met and co would be interested in staging operas from those composers. Having said that, Anna is such a star that if she really wanted it they probably would stage them especially for her if she really wanted it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> I feel she's doing herself a disservice, given her ample gifts in other areas (both vocally and, of course, otherwise  ). Of course, if singing these roles is satisfying for her then by all means she should continue -- I'm just a guy on the internet  I'm a fan of her voice, I just a bigger fan of her as a performer in lyric roles.


Oh wow, I just found this paragraph in the forum rules:

"Members can not unfavorably compare Anna Netrebko La Bellissima's singing to any other soprano's. This gross violation of TC's policies if committed for a first time will result in immediate 6-month ban, to be made permanent if the member commits it a second time."

Great, it's good to be a moderator, now I'll zap rgz!!!:devil:

Now seriously, you're absolutely right, and I've said here a few times that Anna is not a coloratura soprano, lacks vocal agility, but keeps being given these roles because the Bel Canto heroines are usually supposed to be sexy females and many of these operas are quite dramatic, requiring a talented and charismatic actress, so the public wants to see Anna there because she fulfills better than most many of the assets required for these roles - even though they are not vocally suited for her. It is quite clear that her best performances are the ones when she gets a role more appropriate for her fach.

I'm also worried about her voice, but only to a certain degree because most knowledgeable reviewers who have expertise in vocal techniques (something I don't have; I'm just a fan and an opera lover without any training in music or voice) say that her voice has been actually improving with age rather than showing signs of wear and tear, so I hope they are right.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Great, it's good to be a moderator, now I'll zap rgz!!!:devil:


Zap away -- I've met Natalie, I can die happy


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Zap away -- I've met Natalie, I can die happy


But you haven't slept with her yet.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Did you consider that maybe I did but she made me promise to keep it secret?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Did you consider that maybe I did but she made me promise to keep it secret?


No because Natalie doesn't keep any secrets from me when we sleep together.
I mean, when Anna is not around.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, you only get them one at a time? Poor guy  I got to be the meat in a soprano sandwich. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Some good stuff coming up on BBC4



> *Opera's Fallen Women*
> Part one of two. Documentary examining the operatic tradition of fallen female characters. The Royal Opera House's music director Antonio Pappano demonstrates that the title character of Anna Nicole forms part of a long line of roles used to explore and challenge society's attitudes and prejudices, including Bizet's Carmen, Puccini's Madame Butterfly and Violetta from Verdi's La Traviata


and following this 



> *Anna Nicole from the Royal Opera House*
> Recording of the new opera based on the life of American model Anna Nicole Smith, focusing on her marriage to billionaire J Howard Marshall II and relationship with lawyer Howard Stern. Created by composer Mark-Anthony Turnage and librettist Richard Thomas, the darkly comic work is conducted by Antonio Pappano with Eva-Maria Westbroek taking the title role. Introduced by Clemency Burton-Hill With Gerald Finley and Alan Oke


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh my god, I'm jealous! That sounds like a brilliant evening!

We're only getting the MET Carmen with Garanca and Alagna.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

This Saturday's MET live matinee broadcast (3/25) will be of Tchaikovsky's *Pique Dame*--a favourite!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Joseph Calleja to sing at the 2011 Nobel Peace Prize concert in Stockholm in December

source


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It'll really be worth winning this year!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Joseph Calleja to sing at the 2011 Nobel Peace Prize concert in Stockholm in December
> 
> source


Ooooh. Exiting. They usually are most excellent concerts. Kungliga Filharmonin is such a good orchestra. 
They did Ravel's piano concerto in G for the same concert a couple of years ago with Martha Argerich. It is still one of my favourite televised concert memories. Just hope NRK will broadcast it this year as well.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

BBC announces new partnership with ROH. http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2011/04_april/08/opera.shtml

This sounds good 



> This long-term partnership will also see a greater mix of programmes on television including documentaries on opera and ballet as well as productions giving audiences an insight into what goes into getting a new work to the stage. The new deal includes a series on classical masterworks presented by Antonio Pappano, beginning with Pappano's *Essential Tosca for BBC Two* and also the development of a new five-part series about singing to be written and presented by Antonio Pappano. This new direction demonstrates a commitment to reaching and inspiring a broader audience across the UK.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

That sounds really great! Pappano's Opera Italia was really good, so it will be interesting to see what he comes up with next.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

And Tosca with El Guapo on UK TV!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Ah, you only get them one at a time? Poor guy  I got to be the meat in a soprano sandwich. :tiphat:


(only saw this today)

Oh, me too, several times. But not when Anna is involved. She is high maintenance and very fierce. She doesn't want any competition when she is with me (not that anybody would be able to compete, but still, that's how my Anna is).


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> And Tosca with El Guapo on UK TV!


I'm jealous!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rehearsal for Pelléas et Mélisande in Paris






I think Simon has broken his arm but I can't find out anything at the moment


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

We can has clips from the Met Walküre!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm on mobile broadband and rationing my Mbs and will have to wait till I get home to watch El Guapo, dammit.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm on mobile broadband and rationing my Mbs and will have to wait till I get home to watch El Guapo, dammit.


Shame. He's really good! Too bad I won't be able to see it. At least he and Westbroek will be totally amazing. I've decided that. 
And Bryn Terfel didn't look too bad here. I know he was criticised for being boring in Rheingold (I haven't seen it, though, so I don't know), but I liked him in the clip with Debbie. I guess we'll have to wait and see. And as for the aforementioned Mrs. Voigt, I didn't think her singing was too bad. But there was only about half a minute of it, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, good, it's looking better than I expected. First of all, Kaufmann and Westbroek seem to me like excellent choices for Sieglinde and Sigmund, both in looks and voice. Second, someone must have heard all the criticism about Bryn Terfel's costume and lack of enthusiasm because both aspects seem to have improved a lot.

As for Deborah Voight, I really don't know. I disagree with our esteemed Aksel above, I don't think that even this short sample bodes well for her singing at all. I think she'll be the weak link and may very well sink the production.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> As for Deborah Voight, I really don't know. I disagree with our esteemed Aksel above, I don't think that even this short sample bodes well for her singing at all. I think she'll be the weak link and may very well sink the production.


Cool, I'm esteemed! *yay*
I don't doubt that Deborah Voight will be the weak link of this production, but I think that also has a _lot_ to do with the rest of the cast (especially El Guapo and Westbroek) being so good. I did like her singing, at least somewhat, but again, it was only half a minute or so, so we'll see. It's impossible to judge how her performance will be, more than a week before the premiere from a 30 second sample video that was shot at a rehearsal.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting Aksel.

I have always thought that with his baritonal timbre Kaufmann would be a natural as Siegmund. I have seen Westbroek sing Sieglinde with Simon O'Neill at Covent Garden and was impressed. I think vocally Terfel is fine as Wotan and a s long as Lepage sorts out the characterisation then he will be fine. I agree Voight could be problematic, particularly with stamina. It will be interesting how she fares at the end of act three.

Roll on 14 May!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Aksel, many thanks for sharing. This is fantastic; I can't wait for the radio broadcast two weeks from tomorrow. What an incredible cast! I rather like Voigt's Brünnhilde, at least from the snippet heard here.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

The Met seems to be streaming opening night of Walküre live for free at 6:30 ET, or 00:30 my time. Will you be listening?
I will, at least as long as I can manage to stay awake. It will probably be a late one tonight.

http://www.metoperafamily.org/stream.aspx


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

First act finished. Oh my god, it was good! Jonas Kaufmann, Eva-Maria Westbroek and Hans-Peter König were all amazing! Even the first scene, which I find to be rather boring and long was exiting and fresh. 'Twill be exiting to see how the second and third acts will be.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anyone seen the San Fransisco Ring?
I just stumbled on it, and I must say that it looks a hell of a lot better than the Met Ring. Also, it seems more well-sung than the Met Ring.

http://sfopera.com/Season-Tickets/The-Ring-of-the-Nibelung.aspx


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Glyndebourne's Vladimir Jurowski, ENO's Ed Gardner and the Royal Opera House's Tony Pappano in conversation.

Love Tony Pappano's comments at 05:30 "I can feel someone else's hands have been on my woman.."


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Glyndebourne's Vladimir Jurowski, ENO's Ed Gardner and the Royal Opera House's Tony Pappano in conversation.


Brilliant talk Annie, thanks for posting.



> Love Tony Pappano's comments at 05:30 "I can feel someone else's hands have been on my woman.."


That's Pappano's inner Italian coming out. Love it.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Brava 3D*

This evening I was busy with reloading satellite channels: there is a new channel on classical music & opera called 'Brava 3D'. Since I don't have those 3D glasses (nor intend to have them) I only saw the TV screen split in half. But really, is there among you someone who wants to see opera in 3D ? What does it add? It would mean, you could look at the fat lady from many perspectives. How interesting !  
When you sit on a seat in an operahouse, your view will be quite two-dimensional. Now with modern technique you can cast glances from the right, from the left, from the top etc. Better stay at home


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Presto Classical are having a 25%-off sale on DVDs and Blue-Rays, dammit. Not what my finances need.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

At last ROH seem to be doing more live screening (how long have the Met been doing it?!)

Macbeth on the 13th June and Faust in September.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Annie, is this supposed to be worldwide, or just in the UK?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Annie, is this supposed to be worldwide, or just in the UK?


Don't really know - you can search for a cinema in UK, but not around the world but blurb does say '... live around the world'.

I will investigate further.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I was astonished to find that Macbeth will be showing on June 13th in 3 cinemas in my area (Durham, NC, USA). What I can't figure out is exactly how to buy a ticket. It doesn't look as though you buy them online as with the Met. Perhaps directly from the movie theater? Anyone ever attended one of these ROH shows in the US?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> I was astonished to find that Macbeth will be showing on June 13th in 3 cinemas in my area (Durham, NC, USA). What I can't figure out is exactly how to buy a ticket. It doesn't look as though you buy them online as with the Met. Perhaps directly from the movie theater? Anyone ever attended one of these ROH shows in the US?


If you find out, FragendeFrau, please let me know, I'm interest as well.
How did you get to know in which movie theaters it will show? Is there an online resource to at least locate those cinemas, even though they don't sell tickets?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> If you find out, FragendeFrau, please let me know, I'm interest as well.
> How did you get to know in which movie theaters it will show? Is there an online resource to at least locate those cinemas, even though they don't sell tickets?


Annie posted the link a few posts up.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Annie posted the link a few posts up.


That link is just for the UK.
Edit:
Oops, it is not.
I had in mind Annie's first link, I didn't know she had edited it.
Thanks.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, FragendeFrau, the one closest to you is the Carmike Park Place 16, in Morrisville. June 13, 2:30 PM (which excludes it for me, I can't make it on a Monday afternoon).

I found the link where you can buy tickets, through Fandango:

https://www.fandango.com/transaction/ticketing/redvines/ticketboxoffice.aspx?date=6%2f13%2f2011&tid=AAGUQ&mid=141266&row_count=0

A ticket sells for $26.25


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Thank you so much, good sir! We are moving to a summer schedule June 6 (work long hours 4 days and get day 5 off) and I had already chosen Monday as my day off. How convenient for the ROH cinema! 

Now I am hoping that one of their summer broadcasts will include el Guapo! (that nickname just makes me laugh)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you know how to check Private Messages, FragendeFrau? I sent one to you about some other operatic opportunities in your area.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, I have replied!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Glyndebourne's Vladimir Jurowski, ENO's Ed Gardner and the Royal Opera House's Tony Pappano in conversation.
> 
> Love Tony Pappano's comments at 05:30 "I can feel someone else's hands have been on my woman.."


Thanks for sharing this. That was terrific.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Thanks, I have replied!


And I have replied to your reply, with more details.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The new issue of Opera News magazine is mostly focused on Italy. The cover has gorgeous soprano Anna Caterina Antonacci, sitting pretty in front of the steps of Piazza di Spagna - she's interviewed for an article called Prima Donna Italian Style. There are articles on Berlusconi's budget cuts, the glorious Teatro di San Carolo, a visit to Busseto and the Verdi museum, Rossini in Pesaro, and an article on a Chianti that has Verdi's picture on the label. Nice!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> The new issue of Opera News magazine is mostly focused on Italy. The cover has gorgeous soprano Anna Caterina Antonacci, sitting pretty in front of the steps of Piazza di Spagna - she's interviewed for an article called Prima Donna Italian Style. There are articles on Berlusconi's budget cuts, the glorious Teatro di San Carolo, a visit to Busseto and the Verdi museum, Rossini in Pesaro, and an article on a Chianti that has Verdi's picture on the label. Nice!


Alma, this sounds so interesting. Are copies on sale or only to subscribers?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Alma, this sounds so interesting. Are copies on sale or only to subscribers?


It's online here


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's online here


Oh nuts  I missed the _read more_ button

Thanks


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

You have to be a subscriber to look at the archives, though, right? I'm sure they must have done something on El Guapo...:lol:

Fortunately I work within a 15 minute walk of a university music library. Maybe after this heatwave passes, I'll get out of the office at lunchtime.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> You have to be a subscriber to look at the archives, though, right? I'm sure they must have done something on El Guapo...:lol:
> 
> Fortunately I work within a 15 minute walk of a university music library. Maybe after this heatwave passes, I'll get out of the office at lunchtime.


Yes, El Guapo was the cover boy on their June travel issue a few years ago when Zürich was the featured destination.

Have you seen his unofficial web site?
http://www.jkaufmann.info/
This is absolutely the most comprehensive web site devoted to a singer I've ever seen. Photos, reviews, interviews, audio and video clips -- anything you could possibly want to hear or see about El Guapo is available at this site. I visit it on almost a daily basis.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! *bookmarks it* I hadn't been there because of ... well, I've had other interests in my life and the unofficial sites are sometimes ... kinda scary. But they can be respectful and great, this sounds like one of those.

I have of course been to the official one, but it certainly wasn't the first one on the google search. Can I just say that Decca is pretty bad with their website/social media (typo in the web address on Facebook).

JK's official website is very stylish and the English side is very well translated; it looks like someone was willing to spend some money on it, while the Decca site (an English company, yes?) has some pretty dodgy copy and is nothing special.

BTW I came across an old posting on the Intermezzo blog which was a translation of an article from 2009 in _Le Figaro_ about opera singers' fees/payment. It's probably old news to everyone on here, but if not I can dig out a link. The fees are nowhere near what I thought they were (they are lower) and on top of that artists have to pay for their own airfare and lodging. Really makes those schedules as posted for JK and Calleja look even more challenging. Not to mention they must have to pay a "team" (PR? Agent? contract lawyers? coach? accompanists? tax accountant? who knows what else?) once they reach a certain level of work. No wonder they work so much! (I was trying to track down the source of a beautiful picture of the Zurich Opera House, looking from the back of the stage out to the house, and when I went to their site, there was JK in La Boheme, apparently a last-minute replacement for someone this weekend, if you want to rush on over there)


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

PS: I guess this isn't Opera News but it is news to me. Our university library just informed me that they have received the Inter Library Loan copy of "Meinen die wirklich mich?" that I ordered last week! \o/

I should get it in a few days. If the excerpts on amazon.de are anything to go by I won't have any trouble reading it. I have already considered myself extra lucky to be able to watch all the German videos about el Guapo (and understand 100% of the sense, if only 75% of the actual words. Fortunately Boirisch is music to my ears!)

I can honestly say that is a good part of why I like him (I don't really think he's that great looking--pretty typical Euro artsy guy, I dated guys that looked like that for about 15 years--however he IS extremely attractive if you see the difference) is the whole Munich thing. It makes me homesick for Munich every time he opens his mouth to speak. Oh and there is the singing.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> BTW I came across an old posting on the Intermezzo blog which was a translation of an article from 2009 in _Le Figaro_ about opera singers' fees/payment. It's probably old news to everyone on here, but if not I can dig out a link. The fees are nowhere near what I thought they were (they are lower) and on top of that artists have to pay for their own airfare and lodging. Really makes those schedules as posted for JK and Calleja look even more challenging. Not to mention they must have to pay a "team" (PR? Agent? contract lawyers? coach? accompanists? tax accountant? who knows what else?) once they reach a certain level of work. No wonder they work so much!)


Was that an article featuring Roberto Alagna? That one I did read, but if it is not and you can provide the link, I'd like to read the other one.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Here you go:

http://intermezzo.typepad.com/intermezzo/2009/10/how-much-do-opera-singers-earn-plus-de-scoop.html


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> BTW I came across an old posting on the Intermezzo blog which was a translation of an article from 2009 in _Le Figaro_ about opera singers' fees/payment. It's probably old news to everyone on here, but if not I can dig out a link. The fees are nowhere near what I thought they were (they are lower) and on top of that artists have to pay for their own airfare and lodging. Really makes those schedules as posted for JK and Calleja look even more challenging. Not to mention they must have to pay a "team" (PR? Agent? contract lawyers? coach? accompanists? tax accountant? who knows what else?) once they reach a certain level of work. No wonder they work so much!


In his latest blog, American tenor Andrew Richards alludes to the financial aspect.



FragendeFrau said:


> I was trying to track down the source of a beautiful picture of the Zurich Opera House, looking from the back of the stage out to the house ..


I'd love to see it, did you manage to track down the photo?


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Here is the photo, but I haven't been able to track down why it was taken, or if it ever appeared anywhere. This photo is really evocative to me and I may write a blog post about it some day.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Here is the photo, but I haven't been able to track down why it was taken, or if it ever appeared anywhere. This photo is really evocative to me and I may write a blog post about it some day.


Wow that's beautiful & scary at the same time. I'm always amazed (& humbly grateful) that anyone would want to stand in front of all those armchair critics & give their all.

Hope you post your Zurich story.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> PS: I guess this isn't Opera News but it is news to me. Our university library just informed me that they have received the Inter Library Loan copy of "Meinen die wirklich mich?" that I ordered last week! \o/
> 
> I should get it in a few days. If the excerpts on amazon.de are anything to go by I won't have any trouble reading it. I have already considered myself extra lucky to be able to watch all the German videos about el Guapo (and understand 100% of the sense, if only 75% of the actual words. Fortunately Boirisch is music to my ears!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Film director Wim Wenders has bowed out of directing Dayreuth's new staging of the Ring for the 2013 festival.


----------



## liebeskind (Jun 6, 2011)

*Performance of the Moscow Musical Theater!*

Last autumn was premiere opera "la forza dell destino" by Giuseppe Verdi in Moscow.

Presented for you Russians singer Natalia Petrozhitskaya.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Tosca from ROH started its run with a couple of mediocre reviews. Here and here.

And not even an honourable mention for the Lovely Lukas' 15 seconds of fame.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Tosca from ROH started its run with a couple of mediocre reviews. Here and here.
> 
> And not even an honourable mention for the Lovely Lukas' 15 seconds of fame.


Ah, but according to the first review, the second cast in the production (Terfel, La Bellissima, and El Guapo) will be FILMED for broadcast in the autumn. So assuming Lovely Lukas is in the cast, he will be beamed around the world! And I will be praying that this is broadcast to the US, NOT on a weekend when I am at a conference.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

A better review of Tosca.

And a mention for Lukas but not a very good one. Hopefully by the time I see it he'll know how to pronounce _"Finalmente.."_.


----------



## hutchscott (May 13, 2011)

Well, this is news to me at least: Natalie Dessay is singing Cleopatra, from the Handel. The only Cleopatra I've experienced is Danielle DeNiese in the McVicker production.

Who are the great Cleopatra sopranos?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

hutchscott said:


> Well, this is news to me at least: Natalie Dessay is singing Cleopatra, from the Handel.


 



From the Paris run, I believe this is her role debut.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

The Met has released a preview of their Live broadcasts next season. Looks rather exiting. And The Enchanted Island with JDD and David Daniels looks like lots of campy goodness.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> The Met has released a preview of their Live broadcasts next season. Looks rather exiting. And The Enchanted Island with JDD and David Daniels looks like lots of campy goodness.


I thought I would perhaps not see everything this time but I'll even have to go to Ernani becase I can't miss the Siberian Hunky. And I'll have to see that horrible Traviata because I can't miss Dessay.

I'm very excited about Scholl's Rodelinda (although Fleming too? why?), Kwiecen's DG and El Guapo's Faust, the latter with the added bonbon of Rene Pape.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I thought I would perhaps not see everything this time but I'll even have to go to Ernani because I can't miss the Siberian Hunky. And I'll have to see that horrible Traviata because I can't miss Dessay.
> 
> I'm very excited about Scholl's Rodelinda (although Fleming too? why?), Kwiecen's DG and El Guapo's Faust, the latter with the added bonbon of Rene Pape.


I'm going to have to find a way to see some of these.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I thought I would perhaps not see everything this time but I'll even have to go to Ernani becase I can't miss the Siberian Hunky. And I'll have to see that horrible Traviata because I can't miss Dessay.
> 
> I'm very excited about Scholl's Rodelinda *(although Fleming too? why?)*, Kwiecen's DG and El Guapo's Faust, the latter with the added bonbon of Rene Pape.


I agree. Why can't they get a soprano that actually specialises in Baroque repertoire (and can execute coloratura well ...)? She sounded out of breath in the excerpts in the video. But at least Scholl is in it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> I agree. Why can't they get a soprano that actually specialises in Baroque repertoire (and can execute coloratura well ...)? She sounded out of breath in the excerpts in the video. But at least Scholl is in it.


Well I can answer my own question. Bums on seats for that weird baroque stuff:lol:.


----------



## hutchscott (May 13, 2011)

I am pleased to see Angela Meade listed. Will this be a Met debut for her? She went to school here in Washington State, so I heard. It was good to see her in the "Audition" tele-cast.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

More on the ongoing saga of opera company tours to Japan and artists' concerns over radiation threats from Fukashima:
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,15170542,00.html

Now it looks as though some members of the Bavarian State Opera (not certain if these are chorus or orchestra musicians or some of the soloists) may be balking at traveling to Japan for their tour in September/October.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interview with Lukas

_*Was it an easy decision to leave home to study at the Royal College of Music?*
No, mainly because I had no money. With all my savings I could last only six months. For the first year I could spend £15 a week where £7.50 was my bus pass and other half was my food._










I hope he realises his ambition to sing Boris & I'm sure he'll make a spectacular Bluebeard one day.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Interview with Lukas
> 
> _*Was it an easy decision to leave home to study at the Royal College of Music?*
> No, mainly because I had no money. With all my savings I could last only six months. For the first year I could spend £15 a week where £7.50 was my bus pass and other half was my food._
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful interview. I had no idea "your" Lukas was in Macbeth--I do remember liking the Doctor! Thrilled that he will be singing with the Zurich Opera House, according to you-know-who that is a wonderful place to grow and develop. It sounds as though he has had a terrific few years and how wonderful to sing with and learn from so many who have gone through what he is going through now.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Limelight's Today's 12 Greatest Opera Singers

I have to agree with the list as it stands but the comments at the end could have been written by some of us


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Limelight's Today's 12 Greatest Opera Singers
> 
> I have to agree with the list as it stands but the comments at the end could have been written by some of us


I agree with those comments that bemoan the exclusion of Diana Damrau and Dmitri Hvorostovsky. I would bump Domingo to include Dima (no disrespect to Placido, but I'm not sure he still belongs on a list of *today's* top singers). Harder to say who would have to make room for Damrau--but that's why these lists are so difficult!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Limelight's Today's 12 Greatest Opera Singers
> 
> I have to agree with the list as it stands but the comments at the end could have been written by some of us


I agree with a large chunk of the list, but I agree with the comments that there are several rather glaring omissions, like Dima, Thomas Hampson, Diana Damrau, Draculette and a handful of countertenors, like Andreas Scholl and Philippe Jaroussky.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> I agree with a large chunk of the list, but I agree with the comments that there are several rather glaring omissions, like Dima, Thomas Hampson, Diana Damrau, Draculette and a handful of countertenors, like Andreas Scholl and Philippe Jaroussky.


Although he is a superlative singer, I'm not sure Andreas Scholl is active enough in opera to make the list (just Giulio Cesare, Rodelinda and Partenope). He seems to do more recitals and sacred music, cantatas etc.

BTW, talking of Ceci's coloratura, anyone seen countertenor take-off of her singing style:lol::


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Limelight's Today's 12 Greatest Opera Singers
> 
> I have to agree with the list as it stands but the comments at the end could have been written by some of us


I entirely agree with the list with one exception. I'd cut off Rene Pape and include Diana Damrau instead.
I love Pape, but Damrau is just a bigger artist.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I entirely agree with the list with one exception. I'd cut off Rene Pape and include Diana Damrau instead.
> I love Pape, but Damrau is just a bigger artist.


Sorry, then there are not enough boys. Can't be having that.

Also Pape is wonderful - Boris, King Marke, Rocco.

Actually I was thinking I'd rather have Dima than Terfel.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Actually I was thinking I'd rather have Dima than Terfel.


Aw, man! So you want poor Bryn to relive his trauma from the '89 Cardiff Singer of the World Competition, and have him lose out to Dima *again*! I feel so bad for the guy!

And anyway, now that I've seen what he can do with the Walkure Wotan, I'm not having him taken off the list! I still say scratch Domingo if you want Dima. Placido won't mind--he's had his day and then some.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> And anyway, now that I've seen what he can do with the Walkure Wotan, I'm not having him taken off the list! I still say scratch Domingo if you want Dima. Placido won't mind--he's had his day and then some.


OK it's a done deal. Boot out Placidone and in comes Dima.

You guys can decide which female to boot out in favour of Damrau. I'd say Elina.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elina is pretty but not as good a singer as Damrau. So, OK.
On the other hand, Dima has never really impressed me, especially, his acting is sort of the stock kind. Terfel is a much better actor, and just as good a singer, so, I wouldn't boot him out. Actually I think Rene Pape is more deserving of being there than Dima. And we can't boot out Placidone, I mean, hello, with a career like his? So Dima stays out of my list, but I'm willing to lose cute Elina in favor of more impressive Diana. I loooooove the fact that Draculette is not there!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> I'm willing to lose cute Elina in favor of more impressive Diana.


Aw, not Elina! I think *she's* great, too!

This is so hard . . . who to get rid of to make room for Diana?

Maybe . . . that Russian girl? :devil:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> BTW, talking of Ceci's coloratura, anyone seen countertenor take-off of her singing style:lol::


Oh my god, that is amazing! Sure, it's hilarious, but to have the coloratura and breath control to pull off something like that! I am truly in awe.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> This is so hard . . . who to get rid of to make room for Diana?
> 
> Maybe . . . that Russian girl? :devil:




Thin ice. Thin ice.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Aw, not Elina! I think *she's* great, too!
> 
> This is so hard . . . who to get rid of to make room for Diana?
> 
> Maybe . . . that Russian girl? :devil:


Oh no! We need voters for the 101-200 project, so I think I'll have to postpone the murders of Il_Penseroso and Amfortas.

But I'll never forget, buddy. One day, I'll be coming for you. And I'll get your goldfish too!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> But I'll never forget, buddy. One day, I'll be coming for you. And I'll get your goldfish too!


Goldfish? Dude, at least get the line right!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> One day, I'll be coming for you. And I'll get your goldfish too!


Are you a secret member of the UWP Alma?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Natalie! Not so loud! Don't go telling my secrets like this!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I think we've done this in another thread but I can't find it.

Did Tosca survive?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interview with Antonio Pappano available as a podcast.

Haven't listened to it all yet but so far, very interesting.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Limelight's Today's 12 Greatest Opera Singers
> 
> I have to agree with the list as it stands but the comments at the end could have been written by some of us


Being purely objective Bartoli is too highly rated here (same for Damrau if she were listed) looking at her total portfolio of work, a more logical choice would have been Gheorghiu......much more substantial high quality portfolio of work

Little respect given to Draculette on these forums (or limelight)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> Being purely objective Bartoli is too highly rated here (same for Damrau if she were listed) looking at her total portfolio of work, a more logical choice would have been Gheorghiu......much more substantial high quality portfolio of work
> 
> Little respect given to Draculette on these forums (or limelight)


For that matter, no one seems to have batted an eye that her ex-husband was not included, either. Hasn't he put together quite a resume as well?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

amfortas said:


> For that matter, no one seems to have *batted an eye that her ex-husband was not included*, either. Hasn't he put together quite a resume as well?


Robertooooooooo...........could have easily made the list, extremely strong portfolio of work










Villazon before surgery could be on list, I think Terfel and Pape are too highly rated looking at thier complete portfolio of work compared to others currently singing


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Singers who look suspiciously like '80s TV action heroes . . . *


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Apparently Roberto is not an ex any longer. Rumor is that they got together again.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Apparently Roberto is not an ex any longer. Rumor is that they got together again.


Povero Roberto . . .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Joseph Calleja on BBC Breakfast


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Apparently Roberto is not an ex any longer. Rumor is that they got together again.


Ah, that's interesting. She was there with his daughter in the audience of "Aida" on the night when he cracked the top note on "Celeste Aida". Apart from that, he had a good night.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> Ah, that's interesting. She was there with his daughter in the audience of "Aida" on the night when he cracked the top note on "Celeste Aida". Apart from that, he had a good night.


He was in the audience at Tosca & they left together in the same car afterwards so I think we can assume they're back together


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Joseph Calleja on BBC Breakfast


Enjoyed that interview Annie. And you'll be able to see the concert on BBC4 as well.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

BBC R4 Today Programme short interview with Plácido Domingo.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> BBC R4 Today Programme short interview with Plácido Domingo.


You are a fabulous ferreter-out of interesting interviews, Annie


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Here's a link to a "news" program (sponsored by Rolex, who sponsored the performances apparently) with your only chance to see clips from the recent Tosca with Gheorghiu, Kaufmann, Terfel.

Contains charming interviews! (and a Vittoria!)

[video]http://www.euronews.net/2011/07/27/all-tosca-s-men/[/video]

Right now I can't decide between Tosca and La Traviata as my current most favorite romantic opera. Am listening for the 3rd time to Trebs & el Guapo at Covent Garden in LaT and who wouldn't kill for a video of that? I'm tellin ya it would be a license to print money--why can't the opera admins/record labels take a look at what's on YouTube and realize people would pay for even a slight improvement, with the entire opera. But this Tosca will at least be available at the cinema in November and I think a DVD too... these little clips will have to tide me over.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Here's a link to a "news" program (sponsored by Rolex, who sponsored the performances apparently) with your only chance to see clips from the recent Tosca with Gheorghiu, Kaufmann, Terfel.
> 
> Contains charming interviews! (and a Vittoria!)
> 
> [video]http://www.euronews.net/2011/07/27/all-tosca-s-men/[/video]


Great find FF!!



FragendeFrau said:


> Right now I can't decide between Tosca and La Traviata as my current most favorite romantic opera. Am listening for the 3rd time to Trebs & el Guapo at Covent Garden in LaT and who wouldn't kill for a video of that? I'm tellin ya it would be a license to print money--why can't the opera admins/record labels take a look at what's on YouTube and realize people would pay for even a slight improvement, with the entire opera.


You're right & it doesn't make sense. It's something to do with contractual difficulties but these can be overcome. The 2004 Alagna/Gheorghui/Keenlyside Faust was eventually released last year.



FragendeFrau said:


> But this Tosca will at least be available at the cinema in November and I think a DVD too... these little clips will have to tide me over.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

FragendeFrau said:


> Right now I can't decide between Tosca and La Traviata as my current most favorite romantic opera. .


Think you need to try Eugene Onegin next (assuming you haven't already), honest, it's on a par.

*This*



> Am listening for the 3rd time to Trebs & el Guapo at Covent Garden in LaT and who wouldn't kill for a video of that? I'm tellin ya it would be a license to print money--why can't the opera admins/record labels take a look at what's on YouTube and realize people would pay for even a slight improvement, with the entire opera. But this Tosca will at least be available at the cinema in November and I think a DVD too... these little clips will have to tide me over.


Yes it is incomprehensible. Really I wish we could collar some of these executives and ask them what is going on!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

The Bayreuth Festival opened this past Monday with a new production of Tannhäuser, and since one of my favorite sopranos (Camilla Nylund) is singing Elisabeth, I was curious to see what reviewers would have to say about the performance. So far, my web searches have only produced comments in a few blogs, but this sounds like yet another one of those stagings that Regietheater aficionados will love and traditionalists will loathe. The opera is set in a waste recycling plant, Venus is pregnant . . . well, here's a link where you can see for yourself:

http://intermezzo.typepad.com/intermezzo/2011/07/bayreuth-tannhauser.html


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I have been listening to Bayreuth on the computer at work (office door closed). I'm afraid I quit after Act 1 of Tannhaeuser, I just couldn't get into it--same with Meistersinger. However, enjoyed Lohengrin yesterday and especially Parsifal today. Looking forward to Tristan & Isolde tomorrow. Fortunately I am using a slow time at work and the end of the financial year to have a big clean out of my office, thus being able to listen to Bayreuth. I have not seen any reviews yet of Tannhaeuser in English.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

I have also been listening to Tannhauser on monday. And I can say that Günther Groissböck (Landgraf), Michael Nagy (Wolfram) and Camilla Nylund were fantastic. I'm sorry to say this, but Stephanie Friede was terrible. She was booed and didn't came on the stage for second time. And also direction team was booed totally. I guess nothing historical hapened with that production. 

Anyone who watched Frau ohne Schatten today?


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

o3pera, I listened to Acts 2 & 3 of Tristan & Isolde, and then listened to Act 3 of Frau ohne Schatten today (in the US it was only on the computer radio stream). I really enjoyed it! I'm looking forward to seeing it on DVD someday. (our music library has proved VERY disappointing in the opera dvd area, and I simply don't have the cash to buy our top 100 opera DVDs  ) The people I listened with seemed to think the singers were OK. I'm still getting used to opera and they were a bit 'shouty' for my (current) taste but the music was glorious. The production was booed apparently, quelle surprise.

As for Tristan & Isolde, I had never listened to it before, so I had the libretto up on my computer. Again, the voices--for my taste--were way too wobbly, but my goodness!! I have nothing but respect for anyone who even attempts this! Are they the most difficult parts in opera? I cannot imagine memorizing all that. They sing for ages and ages!

I can't say I found the libretto anywhere near as interesting as I find, say, Walküre, and I wished that Wagner had employed a poet as librettist--but still...the scale of it!

I can imagine how good it could be with the right director and really, really good singers who can act. Otherwise there were long stretches I found boring. But maybe with education I won't. I know a lot of people find long stretches of Walküre boring and I find them fascinating.

And I have to add the inevitable: I hope I live long enough to see JK tackle this.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

FragendeFrau said:


> (our music library has proved VERY disappointing in the opera dvd area, and I simply don't have the cash to buy our top 100 opera DVDs


Can you request purchases? Our local library is quite obliging in this respect.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Good suggestion, but given the current budget situation (they are closing community libraries) unlikely. I was actually talking about our university's specialized music library  which apparently has the concept that 1) they are not going to keep buying things as media change, so they still have VCR tapes that I can't be bothered to go there to watch and 2) they only have one copy of most things, few of which are the "approved" ones  from our top 100 list and 3) they don't have even one copy of much of the top 100 list.

There are some 'streaming' versions via the university library (it's like electronic reserve for books I'm sure they have signed up for a service that saves them buying physical copies) that I can watch from home but none of the Met productions are there, nor are our top 100. I hope to get over there eventually to check out some CDs but will wait until it is no longer 104 degrees! (no parking on campus, don't ask)

Anyway right now I am 'opera-ed out' after this week (watched La Traviata, listened to La Traviata twice through, listened to Gounod's Faust--I need to do some work on that before seeing it in Dec!, listened to most of Bayreuth this week while at work, and then Act 3 of Frau ohne Schatten yesterday) and will try to give it a rest this weekend to get caught up on some other stuff.

PS listening to Tristan & Isolde and then act 3 of FROSCH was pretty heavy-duty 

Just realized this is prolly WAY more than you wanted to know! :lol:


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> And I have to add the inevitable: I hope I live long enough to see JK tackle this.


Yeah, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

JK's Tristan will probably be totally amazing. But I hope it will be a few more years before he attempts it.

And I didn't even know there were enough singers in the world that actually can sing FROSCH. I was surprised when I saw Alex Ross write about it on Twitter last night.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Aksel said:


> JK's Tristan will probably be totally amazing. But I hope it will be a few more years before he attempts it.
> 
> And I didn't even know there were enough singers in the world that actually can sing FROSCH. I was surprised when I saw Alex Ross write about it on Twitter last night.


Speaking of JK, I suspect the Emperor in "_Frau_" is also a role somewhere in his future.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I think so too after listening to it yesterday. And he does do all those Strauss arias. He always speaks of Tristan as a sort of "end of the journey goalpost" as I understand it, and boy I can see why after finally hearing T&I yesterday.

However, how in the world can you balance the fact that the more you learn and grow, the older your instrument becomes? It's a shame that these crazy roles were written in such a way that they can only be sung by 'older' singers. Not to be getting back to the "looks" vs "ability" thread.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> I think so too after listening to it yesterday. And he does do all those Strauss arias. He always speaks of Tristan as a sort of "end of the journey goalpost" as I understand it, and boy I can see why after finally hearing T&I yesterday.
> 
> However, how in the world can you balance the fact that the more you learn and grow, the older your instrument becomes? It's a shame that these crazy roles were written in such a way that they can only be sung by 'older' singers. Not to be getting back to the "looks" vs "ability" thread.


At least Tristan and Isolde don't necessarily have to be in the full bloom of youth--they're not Romeo and Juliet. Sometimes, like in the La Scala production with Ian Storey and Waltraud Meier, the main characters' obvious foothold in middle age lends an added poignancy to their newfound love . . . and makes their longing for death seem something more than just youthful excess.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

FragendeFrau said:


> There are some 'streaming' versions via the university library (it's like electronic reserve for books I'm sure they have signed up for a service that saves them buying physical copies) that I can watch from home but *none of the Met productions are there*, nor are our top 100. I hope to get over there eventually to check out some CDs but will wait until it is no longer 104 degrees! (no parking on campus, don't ask)


I know I'll drive Alma bananas by saying this but have you thought of subscribing to Met Player for $14.95 a month? There is a huge choice there, including a lot of the recent HD performances, and if you don't have a huge UWP (unwatched pile) of DVDs making you feel guilty about ignoring them, it seems worth it. You can do a 7 day trial, and if you take a monthly subcription it is very easy to cancel (I recently had a 6 month holiday while I caught up on other DVDs, and then resubscribed).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

FF - beware of the nanascarleppi person's fixation with MetPlayer! He/she is evil and only wants the kickbacks he/she gets from the Met organization when he/she is able to convince someone to subscribe to that dismal service!!!:devil:

Now, seriously, Nat is right. For the price, it is a great deal for you, FF. For the price of half a DVD you can watch as many operas as you want in one month, and decide later whether you want to continue the subscription or not.

It didn't work for me for very specific reasons, but Nat is definitely right about it, it may very well work for you.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I may think about it, but right now I don't have the tiiiiime.

Anyway, Alma I was rushing over to provide this link for you:

http://anna-netrebko.blogspot.com/2011/07/anna-netrebko-jonas-kaufmann-and-erwin_30.html

A report on Anna's concert at Munich, with photos and the program. Oh and those other two guys were there but you can ignore them...enjoy!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> I may think about it, but right now I don't have the tiiiiime.
> 
> Anyway, Alma I was rushing over to provide this link for you:
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Mr. N-Trebs sang a something from Macbeth. Maybe he's considering doing it. If anything, he'll be the hottest Macbeth ever.

EDIT: FAIL. It was Banquo's aria from the 2nd act. I guess he'll be rather attractive in that part as well if he ever does it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> I may think about it, but right now I don't have the tiiiiime.
> 
> Anyway, Alma I was rushing over to provide this link for you:
> 
> ...


Thanks, FF, much appreciated! I hope they release the DVD.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Thanks, FF, much appreciated! I hope they release the DVD.


I'll second that motion! Lots of material here I'd love to listen to!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

My short review of _Jonas Kaufmann: "Meinen die wirklich mich?"_ (four-star review on Goodreads)

Enjoyable portrait of the man who single-"voicedly" got me interested in opera again. A thoughtful book--not many celebrity biographies would include a detailed unfavorable critique of their second (and best-selling) CD along with the usual praise from friends and colleagues. I very much enjoyed reading Margarete Joswig's (his wife, also a singer) comments too. They were both willing to talk about the difficulties of marriage as performing artists. Finally, I was impressed that Kaufman spoke about his religious beliefs. Unusual for a contemporary non-Evangelical European in my experience.

Plus--he's from Munich!

I should probably add that this is not a typical biography in that, I'd guess, at least 50% of it is straight interviews, which I prefer. In fact one of my issues was that there were some parts (like a couple of paragraphs on Regie productions in general) where I was not sure whose comments they were meant to be--Voigt's or Kaufmann's. Because Kaufmann has sung in a number of Regie productions and appeared to give his usual 110%. On the other hand, one assumes he read the final manuscript before publication, so it must be something he agrees with. And then, it's always possible I misunderstood the German! :lol:

I did not give it 5 stars because of the physical book. Confusingly laid out (although this may be because I am not used to the German style of producing such a book) and the library copy began to fall apart after one reading!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Old news, but good news for me.

Melbourne is staging the entire ring cycle in 2013. It sounds as though it will be shown over 4 nights. Cast so far:

•Susan Bullock as Brunnhilde
•Juha Uusitalo as Wotan
•Gary Lehman as Siegfried
•John Wegner as Alberich

I'm booking my tickets as it's my only chance of ever seeing a Ring Cycle live. Any of our Aussie friends planning to go? HC? Sid? I know it's not Sydney but it's what, an hour's flight?


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Very excited for you, Natalie! What a great opportunity! I think I read somewhere that Sydney Opera House is actually too small for contemporary productions and is also in need of upgrades/repairs, hence the opera in Melbourne. Is that correct?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

4 nights, as in consecutive nights?
How will the singers rest their voices?
Of course, it's great for the out-of-town public, but it's a hard thing, isn't it?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> 4 nights, as in consecutive nights?
> How will the singers rest their voices?
> Of course, it's great for the out-of-town public, but it's a hard thing, isn't it?


It can't be, can it (no details as yet, tickets go on sale at the end of the year). There'll have to be time in between. But what I mean is not one or two dotted about a season - the possibility of seeing them all in one go.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Old news, but good news for me.
> 
> Melbourne is staging the entire ring cycle in 2013. It sounds as though it will be shown over 4 nights. Cast so far:
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> My short review of _Jonas Kaufmann: "Meinen die wirklich mich?"_ (four-star review on Goodreads)
> 
> Enjoyable portrait of the man who single-"voicedly" got me interested in opera again. A thoughtful book--not many celebrity biographies would include a detailed unfavorable critique of their second (and best-selling) CD along with the usual praise from friends and colleagues. I very much enjoyed reading Margarete Joswig's (his wife, also a singer) comments too. They were both willing to talk about the difficulties of marriage as performing artists. Finally, I was impressed that Kaufman spoke about his religious beliefs. Unusual for a contemporary non-Evangelical European in my experience.
> 
> ...


I was also very interested to learn more about his family background. When there was all the talk about his "Latin Lover" (i.e., non-German) looks, I thought it was all a pile of nonsense; that the man looks exactly like what he is -- ein Bayer. Turns out I wasn't quite right, either. While he is a native of Munich and grew up there, both of his parents were actually refugees from areas in eastern Germany. So while he himself is Bavarian, his family on both sides is not.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I also thought it was interesting that some people assume he is Catholic (being from Munich) but his family's religious background, although his parents were not church-goers, is Protestant.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

More news which is probably only exciting to me. 

Opera magazine and Gramophone are finally available in a digital version. No more trogging off to the library for Gramophone and to the one magazine shop which sells Opera to read it standing up.

And you get access to a year's archive for Gramophone and more for Opera.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Opera magazine and Gramophone are finally available in a digital version. No more trogging off to the one magazine shop which sells Opera to read it standing up.


 You don't mean you read it then put it back on the shelf? I'm appalled. Appalled is what I am.



mamascarlatti said:


> And you get access to a year's archive for Gramophone and more for Opera.


Sounds good.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> You don't mean you read it then put it back on the shelf? I'm appalled. Appalled is what I am.


hehe, I don't think I'm the only one, they even have an on-site coffee shop.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> More news which is probably only exciting to me.
> 
> Opera magazine and Gramophone are finally available in a digital version. No more trogging off to the library for Gramophone and to the one magazine shop which sells Opera to read it standing up.
> 
> And you get access to a year's archive for Gramophone and more for Opera.


Talk Classical Opera Forum has been so active lately that I can barely keep up (I love it) so I wouldn't have time to read anything else.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm waiting for the latest issue of "_Opera Now_" to arrive in my mailbox. My favorite tenor is the cover boy! 
(And if my copy gets lost in the mail, the magazine shop a few blocks away carries this publication.)


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

THE ROYAL OPERA HOUSE - 2011/12 CINEMA SEASON






El Guapo two times!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Argh! There are NO dates anywhere in the US for Tosca or Adriana Lecouvreur. ROH you are nothing but a big TEASE!

Plus, I got on their mailing list in June and not a peep out of them after the initial email saying I was on. I am going to think calming thoughts and assume they don't have their act together for the US showings yet. What does "w/c" mean on the title? (not live? I know neither one will be live).

I did see Macbeth here in June so I know it is possible, but there were few in the cinema which worries me about the prospects for this season. The Macbeth was live, and in the middle of a Monday (I took the day off) so perhaps evening showings have better attendance (like the Met shows, which are at a completely different cinema).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

New book

http://www.thesmartset.com/files/Images/Daily/Book****/ID_BS_CRISP_OPERA_AP_001.jpg



> In The Opera Fanatic: Ethnography of an Obsession, Claudio E. Benzecry identifies four distinct types of the obsessed attendee: There's the hero, who believes he is keeping the opera house open and the art itself alive and vital. There's the addict, who is willing to sacrifice his families, friends, lovers, money, and sanity to attend multiple performances of the same opera, to listen to the records and attend lectures and travel to distant theaters. There's the nostalgic, for whom everything was better when it was sung by Maria Callas, or Joan Sutherland, or back in 1965, or back when people took pride in knowing about opera. Then there's the pilgrim, the devoted subject who treats the opera house as a religious temple.


Quote source

_"There's the addict, who is willing to sacrifice his families, friends, lovers, money, and sanity to attend multiple performances of the same opera, to listen to the records and attend lectures and travel to distant theaters"_

 Uh oh ..

Sounds a bit like my Macbeth obsession earlier this year


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

The more I learn about just how difficult it really is to pull off this "opera singer" thing, the more I am falling into the "pilgrim" category!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> There's the hero, who believes he is keeping the opera house open and the art itself alive and vital. There's the addict, who is willing to sacrifice his families, friends, lovers, money, and sanity to attend multiple performances of the same opera, to listen to the records and attend lectures and travel to distant theaters. There's the nostalgic, for whom everything was better when it was sung by Maria Callas, or Joan Sutherland, or back in 1965, or back when people took pride in knowing about opera. Then there's the pilgrim, the devoted subject who treats the opera house as a religious temple.


I think I'm all four rolled into one!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Quote on The Opera Fanatic: "Then there's the pilgrim, the devoted subject who treats the opera house as a religious temple."


Well, I'm a Wagnerian, so . . . that just seems *normal* to me!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

This isn't maybe news anymore (it's from June), but I thought it might be worth discussing anyway.
It's the programme for the 2012 Salzburg Whitsun Festival. It will feature Cleopatra in different guises, but perhaps most interestingly, there will be a Giulio Cesare with the dream team of Cecilia Bartoli as Cleopatra, Andreas Scholl as Caesar, Anne-Sofie von Otter as Cornelia and Philippe Jaroussky as Sesto. Anyone else as exited as I am? It ought to be bloody spectacular.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Isabel Leonard talks about getting back into fighting form after the birth of her child in this interview.

Cute photos here.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Isabel Leonard talks about getting back into fighting form after the birth of her child in this interview.


Great read, thanks Nat. Male singers have it very easy don't they?! 

_"Opera singers have to have the constitution of horses," Ms. Horne said, noting that she had sung until three weeks before her daughter was born.

"I remember feeling a leg underneath my rib," she said._

:lol:


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I have to vent my rage and sorrow somewhere. The ROH cinema broadcasts of Tosca and Adriana Lecouvreur are NOT being shown at my local cinema, not even in my state, or a neighboring state.

According to the Opera in Cinema group, they only show live broadcasts, not previously recorded ones.

Really there is not a smiley in the world to express my disappointment right now.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> I have to vent my rage and sorrow somewhere. The ROH cinema broadcasts of Tosca and Adriana Lecouvreur are NOT being shown at my local cinema, not even in my state, or a neighboring state.
> 
> According to the Opera in Cinema group, they only show live broadcasts, not previously recorded ones.
> 
> Really there is not a smiley in the world to express my disappointment right now.


What a shame.

Hopefully they'll be released on DVD soon but it's not the same as on a big screen.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Isabel Leonard talks about getting back into fighting form after the birth of her child in this interview.
> 
> Cute photos here.


Hey, Dudamel is not the father! Or is he? Isabel's husband, beware!
Just kidding. Sorry, Isabel.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Multi-millionaire can't get a pair of jeans to fit.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Multi-millionaire can't get a pair of jeans to fit.


It's cos he had to give it all to his ex wife. Now he's reduced to shopping in Salvation army shops.:lol:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Does anyone know what date Met tickets go on sale at the Met for non-subscribers? Trying to find out on their website has been an exercise in frustration. Decided to go with the Damrau / JDF / Kwiecen / Corbelli _L'elisir_ and want to get decent seats.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

rgz, finally found it in my calendar order form: Individual tickets go on sale to the general public on August 14. (I guess they are open Sunday)


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> rgz, finally found it in my calendar order form: Individual tickets go on sale to the general public on August 14. (I guess they are open Sunday)


Many thanks!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Many thanks!


 Yep, this coming Sunday at 12 noon.
I got my tickets for Anna Bolena with the Russian girl already.
I'll be attending the October 10 performance.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Brad Wilber's Met future information blog to be discontinued.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Brad Wilber's Met future information blog to be discontinued.


Yes by all means let's get our legal teams to discourage free publicity and excitement about our offerings to the public. After all, opera is such a growth area.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes by all means let's get our legal teams to discourage free publicity and excitement about our offerings to the public. After all, opera is such a growth area.


I seem to recall a similar situation with a site called MetManiac -- which was eventually restored. The fine folks at Lincoln Center seem intent upon proving the old adage that the only thing we learn from history is that we don't learn from history.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I have just received an email from the ROH saying that Anja Harteros has withdrawn from Il Trittico (Suor Angelica). I am starting to notice that she is getting seriously cancellation prone.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jflatter said:


> I have just received an email from the ROH saying that Anja Harteros has withdrawn from Il Trittico (Suor Angelica). I am starting to notice that she is getting seriously cancellation prone.


Does it says why? (I haven't had an email - have you been notified because you're going?)


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Does it says why? (I haven't had an email - have you been notified because you're going?)


It says for health reasons. Yes I am going to the performance. Kasper Holten also uses the email as an opportunity to introduce himself.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jflatter said:


> It says for health reasons.


Shame, but that reason covers a multitude.



jflatter said:


> Yes I am going to the performance. Kasper Holten also uses the email as an opportunity to introduce himself.


That's nice - Elaine Padmore was a bit remote.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

*Royal Opera Ring Cycle 2012*

We now have the full cast for the Royal Opera Ring in Autumn 2012. Thanks to the wonderful Intermezzo and one of her readers!

However apart from a couple of obvious exceptions I cannot say that the cast is stirring me up into excitement. Although I will be curious to see how Sarah Connoly gets on as Fricka.

I also hear rumours of a DVD release for this cycle as well. I expect it maybe the last time we see the Keith Warner production as I would expect a new music director will be in post in a couple of years and they will want a new production, as is the norm.

http://www.roh.org.uk/whatson/index.aspx?eventType=0&period=2&page=2


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Evidently Jonas Kaufmann was photographed (in his trachten--be still my beating heart--I can't help it, after living in and loving Munich, this guy presses all my buttons) at the opening of the Oktoberfest yesterday. I am taking this to mean that all is well in elGuapoland.

Get out there and buy those tickets to the recital at the Met and Faust!

PS: When they say "no exchanges" at the Met does that really mean they wouldn't let me change a less expensive ticket for a more expensive one? I now am dragging a friend (heh heh, another convert) along to Faust on Dec 3 and I see there are 2 seats available in the orchestra rather than in the Dress Circle where my single seat currently is. Surely they want to extract more money from me???


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> Evidently Jonas Kaufmann was photographed (in his trachten--be still my beating heart--I can't help it, after living in and loving Munich, this guy presses all my buttons) at the opening of the Oktoberfest yesterday. I am taking this to mean that all is well in elGuapoland.
> 
> Get out there and buy those tickets to the recital at the Met and Faust!
> 
> PS: When they say "no exchanges" at the Met does that really mean they wouldn't let me change a less expensive ticket for a more expensive one? I now am dragging a friend (heh heh, another convert) along to Faust on Dec 3 and I see there are 2 seats available in the orchestra rather than in the Dress Circle where my single seat currently is. Surely they want to extract more money from me???


Wunderbar! Too bad he couldn't have come to our Oktoberfest here in Cincinnati instead (which is the world's second largest, after the Munich original). We only had a representative from the Lord Mayor of Munich -- our German sister city. Say . . . this is giving me all sorts of ideas . . .


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> Evidently Jonas Kaufmann was photographed (in his trachten--be still my beating heart--I can't help it, after living in and loving Munich, this guy presses all my buttons) at the opening of the Oktoberfest yesterday. I am taking this to mean that all is well in elGuapoland.


Great! Where can I see the photo?


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

ooopera said:


> Great! Where can I see the photo?


Well, yes, we all would! But so far, no photo, just a report from someone who saw it in the paper. It's not online. I'm sure that Marion Tung, unofficial website manager extraordinaire, is on the case though!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Good news FF!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

For those of you who don't haunt parterre.com:

http://parterre.com/2011/09/19/kaufmann-on-the-mend/#more-22563

The prognosis from Jonas Kaufmann's surgery seems to be very positive indeed: the tenor and his family were spotted Saturday enjoying the Oktoberfest in Munich.

Says the Munich _Tageszeitung_:

Auch einem Startenor der Konzertsaele und Opern in aller Welt fuellt, kann man in seiner Heimatstadt Muenchen etwas besonders bieten. Auf dem festlich geschmueckten Festwagen der Wiesnwirte Roland und Doris Kuffler hielt Jonas Kaufmann und Ehefrau Margarethe Joswig und seinen Kindern Charlotte, Fabio und Matteo am Samstag Einzug aufs Oktoberfest. Nach einem ausgiebigen Weisswurstfruehstueck im Spatenhaus waren Familienmitglieder und weitere prominente Freunde der Wirtsfamilie bereit fuer die Jungfernfahrt auf dem nagelneuen Festwagen. "Es ist ein tolles Erlebnis, wenn man den ganzen Einzug erleben darf" freute sich Kaufmann, der zurzeit eine gesangliche Zwangspause einlegen muss - ein Knoten in der Brust musste operiert werden "Es ist alles positiv verlaufen, und ich starte naechsten Monat wieder durch" strahtle der Startenor.

Thanks to Feldmarschallin for the tip!

****************

ETA: still no picture, though!


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Jawohl!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> For those of you who don't haunt parterre.com:
> 
> http://parterre.com/2011/09/19/kaufmann-on-the-mend/#more-22563
> 
> ...


Huh... translation, please?


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

OK, I'll have a go. Anybody, feel free to correct!

Even a star tenor, who fills concert halls and opera houses around the world, can find something special in his hometown of Munich. Jonas Kaufmann, his wife Margarethe Joswig, and their children Charlotte, Fabio, and Matteo arrived for the opening of the Oktoberfest on the beautifully decorated festival wagon belonging to the Wiesnwirte Roland and Doris Kuffler. (Wiesenwirte are the beer tent owner/managers at the Oktoberfest. There is a parade of horse-drawn old-time wagons that ride into the Oktoberfest grounds on opening day. The people riding on the wagon will all be wearing traditional clothing, hence the hat and jacket you see in the photo. It is a great honor to be asked to ride on one of the wagons--along with the families of the tent owners there are always celebrities.)

After a generous Weisswurst breakfast at the Spatenhaus (one of the breweries in Munich), family members and prominent friends of the Kufflers were ready for the "maiden voyage" of the brand-new festival wagon. "It's a great experience to be able to enjoy the entire Einzug" (parade), said Kaufmann happily, who is currently taking a break from singing because he had to have an operation for a lump in his chest. "Everything went well, and I'm back to work next month" said the star tenor, beaming.

****
I'm ready whenever you want to pick me up:










(IF ONLY I could still fit into that!)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent news, I'm glad for him.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Jonas confirms his  appearance at Royal Festival Hall

Great news


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

ooopera said:


> Jawohl!


Thanks for the quotation and the photo! It's a real relief to know that he's okay and looking forward to singing again.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


>


How you doin'? :tiphat:


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

rgz is that your best pick-up line?

To get this back on track (sort of):

What's the best pick-up line in OPERA?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> What's the best pick-up line in OPERA?


In Le Coq d'Or - Unlike the usual situation, it's a line from a she to a he. 
She: "Let's dance?" 
He: "But I haven't danced since I was a child!" 
She: "Well, you'll just have to be a child again."


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

FragendeFrau, you look just like a real bavarian! Great!


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

How about the best response to a pickup line?

I'd recommend Marguerite's to Faust.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

AnaMendoza said:


> How about the best response to a pickup line?
> 
> I'd recommend Marguerite's to Faust.


Which is? (sorry I don't know this opera--YET)

Oh and here's a little pic:










Sorry that I couldn't embiggen it, as it is from the photographer's website and obviously they are not just GIVING photos away...


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> rgz is that your best pick-up line?


Nope. I'll bust out the heavy hitter:

Do you like pandas?
-Yes (answer is always yes, who doesn't like pandas?)
Me too, we should hang out sometime!

Can't believe I just gave away my never-fail pickup line for free


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

Faust to Marguerite, (very gallantly),

Will you let me, beautiful fine lady, give you my hand to escort you home.

Marguerite to Faust, (very gently and simply)

No sir, I am not beautiful, not a fine lady, and I have no need for anyone to give me his hand.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Many years ago, I was told that this was the line to use on a stranger: 

"Would you like to go out for ice cream?"

Why? Because rapists don't like ice cream.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> Which is? (sorry I don't know this opera--YET)
> 
> Oh and here's a little pic:
> 
> ...


FF: Once again, vielen Dank!! Our King of Hearts . . . :clap:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

According to his Facebook, James Valenti will be singing Faust tonight at ROH. The role hadn't been scheduled to have an alternate so I don't know what's up with Vittorio.

I saw Valenti come out through the Stage Door on 18th September but he's here to sing Alfredo so didn't think anything of it.

The curse of Faust on poor Vittorio?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Article about the upcoming Met season: http://opera.broadwayworld.com/arti...s-Headline-Met-Operas-2011-12-Season-20110925

One interesting bit is about Faust, where it lists Angela Gheorghiu instead of Marina Poplavskaya. This would be a huge and welcome upgrade if true (assuming, that is, that Ms. Gheorghiu shows up), but it's the first I've heard about it and I thought that Ms. Gheorghiu was something of a persona non grata at the Met now. Anyone know if this news is accurate? It'd definitely push Faust up near the top of my most anticipated Live in HD performances, where before I was thinking about skipping it.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

sospiro said:


> According to his Facebook, James Valenti will be singing Faust tonight at ROH. The role hadn't been scheduled to have an alternate so I don't know what's up with Vittorio.
> 
> I saw Valenti come out through the Stage Door on 18th September but he's here to sing Alfredo so didn't think anything of it.
> 
> The curse of Faust on poor Vittorio?


The curse on the audience tonight having Mr mini voice Valenti. I saw him as Pinkerton and he was awful. Thank God Opolais was there that night.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

rgz said:


> Article about the upcoming Met season: http://opera.broadwayworld.com/arti...s-Headline-Met-Operas-2011-12-Season-20110925
> 
> One interesting bit is about Faust, where it lists Angela Gheorghiu instead of Marina Poplavskaya. This would be a huge and welcome upgrade if true (assuming, that is, that Ms. Gheorghiu shows up), but it's the first I've heard about it and I thought that Ms. Gheorghiu was something of a persona non grata at the Met now. Anyone know if this news is accurate? It'd definitely push Faust up near the top of my most anticipated Live in HD performances, where before I was thinking about skipping it.


Unfortunately Ms Gheorghiu is out, she withdrew earlier this year (that must be a pretty old press release on that site). Marina Poplavskaya will be Marguerite on the HD broadcast day. You're not going to watch it to see Kaufmann?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

JK is great, but Poplavskaya ... 
To wit:





Honestly don't know if I could make it through a whole performance.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

^Oh my God, she skips notes, pauses where she shouldn't, changes notes... and generally puts *too much* energy into the role, destroying its subtle and elegant vocal writing.
Terrible.
Now you see why I like Anna better in this production, in spite of the fact that Anna is not a coloratura.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Ouch. Well that is certainly worrisome. However, we all know where my eyes and ears are going to be focused...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> ... However, we all know where my eyes and ears are going to be focused...


now let me guess .. ?

:lol:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> ^Oh my God, she skips notes, pauses where she shouldn't, changes notes... and generally puts *too much* energy into the role, destroying its subtle and elegant vocal writing.
> Terrible.
> Now you see why I like Anna better in this production, in spite of the fact that Anna is not a coloratura.


Based on your comment I can only assume you didn't manage to make it to 1:15-1:19 as you didn't mention the (imo) most egregious of her transgressions. I'd :lol: except I'm too busy 

Really don't understand how she's singing at the Met.

e: On rereading, guess you did mention it ("changes notes"). Anyway, I'm not normally one to slag on singers but she's pretty far from a baseline minimum for a professional singer imo.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Angela Gheorghiu and Vittorio Grigolo have withdrawn from tonight's (4th October) performance of Faust.



http://www.roh.org.uk/pressandmedia/pressreleases.aspx


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> *Angela Gheorghiu* and Vittorio Grigolo have withdrawn from tonight's (4th October) performance of Faust.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.roh.org.uk/pressandmedia/pressreleases.aspx


Who'da thunk it, right?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Who'da thunk it, right?


Who indeed?

[and how the *bleep* do you manage to write witty colloquialisms in *another *bleep*ing language*???]


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Who indeed?
> 
> *[and how the *bleep* do you manage to write witty colloquialisms in another *bleep*ing language???]*


I'm just very intelligent.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Angela Gheorghiu and Vittorio Grigolo have withdrawn from tonight's (4th October) performance of Faust.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.roh.org.uk/pressandmedia/pressreleases.aspx


Apparently it was food poisoning with Draculette. I presume garlic.....


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Some controversy about Ms. Netrebko for breaking character in Anna Bolena
http://www.observer.com/2011/10/grin-and-bear-it-why-anna-netrebkos-smile-got-the-critics-riled/

She also does this a bit in the dvd of L'Elisir, applauding Villazon after his juggling in La la ra la ra (is this the correct name for that aria?), but that could have been considered in character.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jflatter said:


> Apparently it was food poisoning with Draculette. I presume garlic.....


This is one of the funniest posts I've ever seen in TC!!!!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Some controversy about Ms. Netrebko for breaking character in Anna Bolena
> http://www.observer.com/2011/10/grin-and-bear-it-why-anna-netrebkos-smile-got-the-critics-riled/
> 
> She also does this a bit in the dvd of L'Elisir, applauding Villazon after his juggling in La la ra la ra (is this the correct name for that aria?), but that could have been considered in character.


Hehehe, I love it, because she's getting more and more recognition for the great singer that she is, not just for her looks and acting:

"The final scene began *with her achingly beautiful rendition *of the aria "Al dolce guidami," its final note slowly diminishing to nothing. The audience erupted in cheers that went on far longer than is usual at the Met these days."

And I also loved this part: "Netrebko enjoyed predictable ovations, and acknowledged some of them mid-scene *with a ravishing smile*."

That's my girl. Beautiful singing, beautiful smile.

Those who are complaining are probably bitter and jealous.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Placidone is singing tonight in Christchurch to raise money for the earthquake relief. I'm really glad I'm not going, after reading this little gem in the New Zealand Herald.



> The great Spanish tenor, 70, postponed another commitment to travel to New Zealand for the one-off concert at the CBS Canterbury Arena, where he will be joined by *Welsh opera star*, Katherine Jenkins.


Opera star?!? Whaat?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Opera star?!? Whaat?


I hate when it happens. A well-meaning but naive friend, knowing that I love opera, gave me as a birthday gift a DVD of... Andrea Bocelli!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I went round to some friends' last New Years' Rve and they know I like opera, so we spent the evening suffering through Il Divo, Jenkins and Bocelli. It's amazing I made it to the next year as I was beside myself by the end of it.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I hate when it happens. A well-meaning but naive friend, knowing that I love opera, gave me as a birthday gift a DVD of... Andrea Bocelli!


Regifting opportunity if I've ever seen one.


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I went round to some friends' last New Years' Rve and they know I like opera, so we spent the evening suffering through Il Divo, Jenkins and Bocelli. It's amazing I made it to the next year as I was beside myself by the end of it.


Jenkins? Just be glad it wasn't Florence Foster J.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

AnaMendoza said:


> Jenkins? Just be glad it wasn't Florence Foster J.


Well at least with her I could have a good laugh.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Congratulations to Jonas Kaufmann, whose Verismo Arias CD won the Gramophone Recital Award!!  It's certainly my CD of the year.

Oh yeah, somebody won for opera DVD and opera CD of the year but I've already forgotten. :devil:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I went round to some friends' last New Years' Rve and they know I like opera, so we spent the evening suffering through Il Divo, Jenkins and Bocelli. It's amazing I made it to the next year as I was beside myself by the end of it.


Now that's my definition of "cruel or unusual punishment."


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> Congratulations to Jonas Kaufmann, whose Verismo Arias CD won the Gramophone Recital Award!!  It's certainly my CD of the year.
> 
> Oh yeah, somebody won for opera DVD and opera CD of the year but I've already forgotten. :devil:


YESSSS! I was a little surprised that the Abbado _Fidelio_ wasn't nominated in the opera CD category, but perhaps it was released too late in the year for consideration.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I'm assuming this was for releases (European release dates) in 2010? I think Fidelio was released 2011, even in Europe although earlier there than here.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> Oh yeah, somebody won for opera DVD and opera CD of the year but I've already forgotten. :devil:


And the DVD winner is:










As the Gramophone awards page puts it,

"_Don Carlo_ is notoriously hard to get right. As a thread on Gramophone's online forum recently pointed out, even the end is tricky - where Carlo gets dragged off by a mysterious monk (but is it his grandfather? A ghost? Or just a monk?)."

I couldn't have said it better myself!



amfortas said:


> The king and his soldiers enter the monastery and attempt to capture young prince Carlo. They stab him, and he dies. Or he stabs himself and dies. Or just in the nick of time, he's pulled into a tomb by the Monk and lives on in sanctuary. Or dies there. Or is miraculously transfigured to a higher plane. Meanwhile the Monk is just who he appears to be. Or he's the Emperor Carlo V. Or the emperor's ghost. Or . . . I'm so confused!!!


Oh wait, I did!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Following a link from _Gramophone_ online: apparently there is a bonus track on the UK iTunes version of _Verismo Arias_. It doesn't appear on the US version.

Has anyone in the US bought a track (I already have the CD) from the UK iTunes store? Is it possible?

ETA: Ugh, not possible. :-( So I guess this bonus track is only available in the UK and Germany. (I didn't look elsewhere in Europe.)


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

*Levine out for forseeable future*

Please see link below

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=1872


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Herkku said:


> Good grief! Bartoli singing Norma on stage!!! What next?


Well, I am CERTAINLY behind the times here! Good grief! I thought when Bartoli sang that high E-flat at the end of one of those interminable Vivaldi arias that it was just a fluke ... and yet ... has she sung NORMA? Talk amongst yourselves and catch me up. I can't imagine that vocal quality in soprano territory. But then, I couldn't with Grace Bumbry either.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I went round to some friends' last New Years' Rve and they know I like opera, so we spent the evening suffering through Il Divo, Jenkins and Bocelli. It's amazing I made it to the next year as I was beside myself by the end of it.


I have enjoyed live concerts of both Il Divo and Andrea Bocelli. I wonder when Katherine Jenkins is coming to South Africa?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Barelytenor said:


> Well, I am CERTAINLY behind the times here! Good grief! I thought when Bartoli sang that high E-flat at the end of one of those interminable Vivaldi arias that it was just a fluke ... and yet ... has she sung NORMA? Talk amongst yourselves and catch me up. I can't imagine that vocal quality in soprano territory. But then, I couldn't with Grace Bumbry either.


She's sung Norma in concert a couple of times, I think. That woman puzzles me.


----------

